#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-11-29
<cyberanger> wrst: alive
<cyberanger> hey chris4585
<elijah-mbp> *heh*
<elijah-mbp> i laugh at people who show up in irc channels, ask if anybody is around, and then leave 2min later.  just happened in #joyent - what a pain.
<cyberanger> seems common unfortunately
<elijah-mbp> very.
<elijah-mbp> i just tweeted to his #ircnick, maybe he'll see that :)
<chris4585> just got home from TN
<chris4585> been in a car 14hrs
<Juzzy> any of you guys use netflix?
<Juzzy> Is the list of movies/show you see as a visitor the same if you are a member? (realativley small number, 20 or so per category)
<chris4585> meh I just use my playstation and the ps store
<Juzzy> ah
<chris4585> I tried the netflix thing on the ps3 but it wanted a credit card and I was like... eh maybe later
<Juzzy> yea
<cyberanger> I'm sure somebody will get a kick outta this: http://imgur.com/gallery/siGDR
<chris4585> cyberanger, lol
<cyberanger> chris4585: glad you like it
<cyberanger> run it as root, just to be sure, nothing works when run as bp
<wrst> morning everyone!
<cyberanger> morning wrst, just had my dinner, steak and shake, yum
<wrst> ahh yes been a while but i love me some steak and shake!
<cyberanger> where'd wrst_natty go
<cyberanger> ?
<cyberanger> wrst: I'm fairly sure you have a sns there, why not go now ;-)
<wrst> work kinda in the way, and its in cookeville!
<cyberanger> btw, I meant dinner, steak and shake meal, double steak burger, strawberry shake, fries and chili, not breakfeast
<wrst> yeah i have given up on you ever sleeping a  normal schedule cyberanger :)
<wrst> what have you been up to?
<cyberanger> wrst: fairly sure, near the interstate, thought I saw it in aug.
<wrst> oh yeha i've been there several times :) but i'm not in cookeville right now
<cyberanger> well, that'sright for sleep, goes for meal time and type too
<cyberanger> where are you then?
<wrst> i work in monterey, live in livingston, but go to cookeville to do anything else
<cyberanger> I've been planning out a makerspace/coderspace/hackerspace, working on shipping logistics (alaskan bush, not as dead simple as I'd wish)
<cyberanger> and trying to come up with some ideas for #swissknife-router
<cyberanger> not to metion, looking for work
<cyberanger> wrst: so to sum up my answer, everything I can
<wrst> cool cyberanger
 * cyberanger tries to recall where montery is
<wrst> east of cookeville in putnam county cyberanger
<cyberanger> interstate or federal route go through it
 * cyberanger is tring to recall a trip where I've been through there, odds are good that I have
<cyberanger> rotten problem of being carless, the trips become rare, easy to forgeet
<wrst> you would have missed it if you had blinked
<cyberanger> wrst: sounds like I've been that way, back in 2009 I'd bet
<wrst> yeah i'm sure you have been not much worth having here :)
<cyberanger> the name sounds fimmilar (plus your statement on rual area) it'd been for rock climbing probally
<wrst> that coudl have been possible
<cyberanger> idk, it's hard to say wrst, I'm the kinda person that'd go anywhere once, like rock climbing and rafting
<cyberanger> rock climbing in that area is common
<cyberanger> I know it wasn't skydiving........yet
 * cyberanger really want's to jump out of a perfectly good airborne plane
<wrst> cyberanger: you are crazy!
<cyberanger> yeah, but I'm your kind of crazy
<cyberanger> many of my ideas are crazy, the question is are they crazy enough ;-)
<cyberanger> wrst: who else is crazy enough to irc chat with 20kbps or less :-)
 * cyberanger is a crazy geek
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<wrst> i will certainly pass on teh 20kbps or less :)
<Dan9186[MM]> any suggestions on a firewall management app?
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: for what firewall?
<Dan9186[MM]> found what i was wanting actually, just couldn't remember the name of it
<Dan9186[MM]> iptables
<cyberanger> ah, good ol' netfilter iptables combo, my choice too
<cyberanger> when you said management app, though you possibly wanted a frontend for iptables or a cisco device
<Dan9186[MM]> front end would be nice, mostly though i just look to yall for suggestions of any type because i learn somethin new every time
<Svpernova09> iptables? /runs away in the other direction screaming
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: what's the fear?
<Dan9186[MM]> he doesn't like ubuntu :P
<Dan9186[MM]> just throwin that out there
<Svpernova09> lol
 * Dan9186[MM] runs away in fear
<Svpernova09> I've had horrible experiences with iptables.
<Svpernova09> Mainly my own lack of understanding / willing to fully understand the proper usage
<cyberanger> iptables isn't ubuntu, it's any modern linux kernel
<Dan9186[MM]> i.e. how do you bring a system to a screeming halt?
<Svpernova09> And I've never been in a position where I've had to use it. I've always depended on hardware firewalls. Which is probably not ideal.
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: knowing what your doing helps, what were you wishing todo
<Dan9186[MM]> cyberanger: yeah knew that, was just lookin to throw some more grief his way
<Svpernova09> oh, this was ages ago.
<Dan9186[MM]> when you say that i envision dinosaurs...
<cyberanger> idk, I use a hardware firewall myself, the firewall ran linux ;-)
<cyberanger> hardware is favored, but the hardware's gotta run software to do it's job, to do it's job right, it must be secure too
<Svpernova09> Here at work we use 2 Linksys RV082 routers. I've got some pretty awesome stuff happening with it's software.
<cyberanger> if I recall, those are linux too
<Svpernova09> I believe they are. I haven't done anything outside of the web management though. They're both in production use since the day we bought them.
<Svpernova09> Any tinkering has to be done off hours.
<cyberanger> naw, you can do it ;-)
<cyberanger> tinker the hell outta it
<cyberanger> mine are 24/7 I just get it right or revert back
<Svpernova09> hehe
<cyberanger> failure is ok, the only wrong answer is never trying, and giving up
<cyberanger> but I try hard to get it right the first time
<wrst> hello pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> hey wrst
<wrst> how are you doing pace_t_zulu?
<pace_t_zulu> good, yourself?
<wrst> pretty good natty has gotten interesting
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: how so?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you using that unity ppa?
<wrst> that pretty well caused things to get really bad, so i reinstalled and have not gotten things working yet
<wrst> going to downloa the daily and see what happens when i get home
<pace_t_zulu>  wrst yea... natty is a lot smoother than a week ago
<wrst> yeah but that's cool that's part of it :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst it is fun to watch
<wrst> yes it really is
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: the current daily live iso for natty installs without a hitch
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: new compiz packages have landed since the daily live iso was built
<wrst> i need to pick that up pace_t_zulu
<wrst> wow pace_t_zulu, its netritious
<netritious> lol hi wrst
<pace_t_zulu> hey netritious
<netritious> hey pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> they're applying the new branding to wiki.ubuntu.co
<pace_t_zulu> the new branding is only there if you don't log in
<netritious> how was everyone's Thanksgiving?
<netritious> pace_t_zulu: yes I noticed that
<wrst> it was good and hectice netritious how about you?
<netritious> same for me...driving to one side of town then opposite direction for the other...every year lol
<netritious> but it's all good...i love all the food I don't get to eat most of the year and seeing family of course
<wrst> we head from the northern part of the state to the southern part of the state... luckily TN isn't nearly as thick as it is wide
<netritious> hehe yeah...my travels aren't nearly as rough as yours
<netritious> so are you surprised to see me wrst? :P
<wrst> mine aren't too bad netritious, but sometimes i like to just be lazy for a holiday
<wrst> yeah netritious you have been a busy man lately
<netritious> true but won't ever forget about the loco ;)
<wrst> but i'm glad business is good for you
<netritious> thanks wrst...been flooded with repairs for the past few months
<wrst> that's cool i enjoy doing some repairs albeit i'm not as skilled as you but I enjoy taking things apart
<netritious> jumping from desktop to desktop isn't conducive to holding an online conversation if you know what I mean
<netritious> Windows and ignorance unfortunately keeps me in business
<netritious> but even that business is better than no business ;)
<netritious> and forgot to add storms...the storm season took out a few computers...ppl bring them to me to certify for their insurance companies
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: another build of compiz...
<pace_t_zulu> 2 in one day... interesting
<netritious> idk what it is about northern MS wrst, but something is up with the general wiring or maybe the utility company...
<wrst> wow pace_t_zulu, sounds cool to me :)
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: do you need a certification to certify those computers?
<wrst> netritious: i have that issue here at my work... but my house less than 20 miles away never an issue
<netritious> pace_t_zulu: I don't think so
<netritious> I got my A+ a decade ago though if it ever comes up
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: so how does the insurance company know you are legit?
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: so did i ... never needed it though
<netritious> I have no idea. They do call the shop according to my partner so maybe that's the only check they do...to verify you are brick and mortar
<netritious> they pay so little though I don't think it's a great loss to them
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: so you have a shop with a physical address ...
<netritious> of course..2136 W Stateline Rd Suite I Southaven MS 38637
<netritious> I'm usually not there though ;)
<netritious> if it's only one or two PCs I do the work at the shop, otherwise I load them up and bring them to the house where I have more space
<netritious> wrong zip...38671
<wrst> well placed plug netritious :)
<netritious> :D
<netritious> built a new server for a local payroll processing firm...the old server works but outdated...built the old one 8 years ago
<netritious> other than that everyone is buying name brand now, minus a few hobbyists that appreciate a computer with nice OEM parts
<netritious> what about you pace_t_zulu...you doing consulting still or working full time some where?
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: both
<netritious> cool..what kind of consulting do you provide?
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: ill defined
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: "IT Consulting"
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: maybe i could get some ideas from you
<netritious> well you have to start somewhere, right?
<netritious> sure hit me up anytime
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: yea... that's the idea
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: cool
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: thanks
<netritious> np
<wrst> this is interesting: http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/11/24/armys-revolutionary-rifle-use-afghanistan/?test=faces
<netritious> that is a bad ass rifle
<netritious> "range of roughly 2,300 feet"
<netritious> that's almost half a mile
<wrst> yeah and that whole being able to have it to explode above and just beyond the barrier is just bad
<netritious> I'm not into guns but I'm into high tech and that rifle definitely fits the bill
<netritious> my wife on the other hand IS into guns...she got her carry permit renewed this year
<netritious> she used to not be, but worked in a really bad part of town a while back (a company that finally moved to the other side of memphis long after everyone else had)
<netritious> so I talked her into going to Range Masters and taking the course, choosing a weapon, and getting her permit
<wrst> i'm not a real gun person but i do like to go out and shoot some inanimate object from time to time
<netritious> well after she got there and started shooting she fell in love lol...she practices down on some property in byhalia owned by my uncle
<netritious> I did a bit of deer and quail hunting with my dad when I was a kid using a good ole scatter gun and rifle, but I've never shot a pistol
<wrst> i'm not a hunter really, i like farm raised food
<netritious> I got into bow hunting when I was a teenager, but haven't been hunting since I was 18-19
<wrst> and by that i mean i like beef pork etc not a vegan :)
<netritious> hehe :D
<wrst> you cant get to looking like me by being a vegan :)
<netritious> lol...you a big guy wrst? I am, but it's slowly going away...had to break down and buy some new clothes this year
<netritious> I kept buying belts but eventually that stopped working lol
<wrst> ha ha netritious well i'm getting there i've put my self on a diet
<wrst> i stay pretty active or i wouldn't fit between the door post :)
<netritious> lol
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: from the article "costs up to $35,000 per unit"...
<wrst> yes i saw that pace_t_zulu wow
<netritious> pace_t_zulu: for that amount of money it better be a bad a** weapon ;)
<wrst> sounds like it is
<netritious> but then again we're talking about government sales where hammers cost $20,000
<wrst> but dont' guess i would ever be legally able or financially able to purchase :)
<netritious> brb
<wrst> oh gosh netritious don't get me started, or i will go right wing whacko
<netritious> lol
<wrst> but hey pace_t_zulu maybe the rifle uses linux?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: with that price tag? unlikely... it probably runs windows server
 * pace_t_zulu is kidding
<wrst> ha ha pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: they have to relicense it for each new user
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> well pace_t_zulu i will have natty downloaded when i get home
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: zsync?
<wrst> no just did the html download i need to do that. i did that with maverick and forget
<wrst> *forgot
<chris4585> wrst, do you use amazon mp3?
<wrst> chris4585: i do some
<wrst> good selection and drm free my type of place :)
<chris4585> wrst, you may enjoy this http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=tsm_1_fb_dmget3mp3s_20101129?docId=1000634471
<chris4585> and anyone else, enter that code in and get $3 worth of amazon mp3 credit
<wrst> wow thanks chris4585!
<chris4585> yep :)
<chris4585> nothing like free stuff
<wrst> you got that right!
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you should be able to update the iso by taking your command prompt to the directory containing the recent iso
<pace_t_zulu> then run the following command
<pace_t_zulu>  zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<pace_t_zulu> adjusting for correct arch
<wrst> yeah i think i can do that, seems like i did that last time also
<wrst> thanks for the reminder pace_t_zulu!
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: should save some time
<wrst> goodness yeah saves a bunch of time, this is my first go of downloading teh iso
<wrst> well iv'e treid it two other times and had a fail of sometype i hope this is successful
<wrst> pace_t_zulu:  are you running it in a VM ?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea
<wrst> its grub sorta messed things up for me but not for sure if that was it or me or somethign inbetween :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: just did an install from the daily today
<pace_t_zulu> you should be ok
<pace_t_zulu> no major differences from maverick
<wrst> yeah i will install it if i am ok or not :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: alpha 1 this thursday
<pace_t_zulu> alpha 1 gets 2 months
<netritious> back
<wrst> cool pace_t_zulu i may be ahead of the curve hopefully
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you are definitely ahead of the curve
<wrst> ha ha
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-11-30
<wrst> hello everyone...
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> hey chris4585 just trying out natty
<wrst> starting to look good, i like now you have the login option of ubuntu desktop edition or ubuntu classic desktop
<chris4585> thats cool
<wrst> yeah i thought that was pretty nice
<Xpistos> morning all
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> Xpistos: how are thigns going?
<wrst> *things
<cyberanger> morning
<wrst> hello cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey wrst, how's your morning
<wrst> good cyberanger avoiding the rain doing a little work and correcting some documentation
<cyberanger> yeah, how about that rain, lol
<wrst> yeah and bunches of it!
<cyberanger> wrst: I'm getting soaked from it
<cyberanger> hey excid3|mbp and pace_t_zulu
<excid3|mbp> hey hey
<pace_t_zulu> hey cyberanger
<pace_t_zulu> hey excid3|mbp
<wrst> ouch cyberanger you need a rain coat
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: got natty reinstalled last night
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: good hustle
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: new package today has killed gnome for me
<pace_t_zulu> unity was removed... i suspect because of a dependency conflict
<wrst> ha ha wow, i might not update today :)
<wrst> unity wasn't terrible i really like the choices on login of ubuntu desktop and ubuntu classic desktop
<cyberanger> wrst: update, it's ok, it's just a gui ;-)
<wrst> cyberanger: :P
<chris4585> I can't wait to give unity and gnome-shell a try again when they're finished
<cyberanger> wrst: wanna see what my desktop looks like ;-)
<wrst> ha ha sure
<cyberanger> ctrl alt f2
<cyberanger> ;-)
 * cyberanger reminds wrst that restarting xorg isn't nessary
<wrst> :P cyberanger
<wrst> i'm on windows that didn't work cyberanger :)
<xTEMPLARx> that's at least your first mistake of the day, wrst!
<pace_t_zulu> wrst new xserver-xorg-video-intel
<wrst> xTEMPLARx:  welcome back from the dead!
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i have ati... but i like it :)
 * xTEMPLARx throws up a little in his mouth at the mention of ATI
<Svpernova09> ATI! /runs away
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<Svpernova09> I'm a long time Nvidia guy, bought my first ATI in years a few months back, couldn't be happier with it.
<xTEMPLARx> you couldn't be happier with it, coz it stinks!
<Svpernova09> lol
<Svpernova09> I actually run ATI at home and at work now.
<xTEMPLARx> just playin' of course
<Svpernova09> Sure, I will poke fun htough, I luckily missed a giant windows driver snafu a few months back
<Svpernova09> Apparently the driver totally broke Directx something or other
<Svpernova09> and people had to roll back.
<xTEMPLARx> I briefly considered buying an ATI card when I built my home machine, but the linux drivers weren't (aren't?) up to par so I didn't think twice about it and bought Nvidia
<xTEMPLARx> oh nice
<Svpernova09> 10.04 used the ATI driver no problem, I fired up WoW a couple times, but never did anything intensive on it.
<wrst> Svpernova09: its in a laptop i'm not overly hapyy with the card
<Svpernova09> Yea, I've got an ATI mobile card in my laptop as well, it's not that great. But it's also 5 years old
<Svpernova09> hmmm
<Svpernova09> I guess I lost my nvidia street cred.
<Svpernova09> Not actively using any of their cards atm.
<xTEMPLARx> u still playin wow at all?
<Svpernova09> oh yes.
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> cool
<Svpernova09> Not even SC2 could kick that habit.
<xTEMPLARx> whats ur server
<Svpernova09> I still haven't picked up SC2
<Svpernova09> Kil'Jaeden Horde.
<xTEMPLARx> i have alliance on Shadowmoon and horde on Chromaggus, both PVP servers
<xTEMPLARx> kinda bummed tho coz Chromaggus has turned out to be a very low-pop server these days
<Svpernova09> I've been on KJ a little over a year, I spent 2-3 years on Madoran Alliance, PvE.
<Svpernova09> KJ is high pop, pretty balanced A:H wise
<xTEMPLARx> pvp server?
<xTEMPLARx> i dunno if I could stand being on a PVE server
<Svpernova09> yah, PvP
<Svpernova09> Bloodlust BG9
<Svpernova09> "BG9 or it doesn't count" hehe
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> i play a lot of BGs but just for the XP and HP... I'd rather battle ppl out in the world, but that's all but a lost art these days... i'm hoping the new quests and zones will spur that on a bit though
<pace_t_zulu> word has it that windows phone 7 is a flop
<Svpernova09> TolBarad is amazing.
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: judging by their commercials it seems pretty lame
<Svpernova09> pace_t_zulu: I saw a banner todayw here someone was giving away win7 phones for $200, buy 1 get 1 free
<Svpernova09> I lol'd. Spent $250 on my Evo >.<
<pace_t_zulu> yea it's a joke
<pace_t_zulu> their commercials are ridiculous
<pace_t_zulu> you still have to look at your phone... they didn't implement a new technology that allows you to get information from your phone without looking at it
<pace_t_zulu> all MS is doing these days is copying Google and Apple ... poorly
<cyberanger> wrst: so, windows, that's all the more reason to update, then both systems would be poor
<wrst> ha ha yeah cyberanger well what i am stuck with here
 * cyberanger hands wrst a livecd and says enjoy
<wrst> i have ubuntu here, have 10.10 on machine in the office but i think i have 8.10 on this one or something like that
<cyberanger> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get enjoy ;-)
<wrst> cyberanger: i think i will log into it to see if it still works....
<cyberanger> in the event of an emergency, tuck your head between your legs and kiss your butt goodbye
 * cyberanger smells smoke
<wrst_810> ha ha what do you know cyberanger  i have 8.10
<wrst_810> hmm oh well its pretty i suppose
<wrst> ok it is amazing what 2 years can do as far as look, feel appearance etc
<cyberanger> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get enjoy ;-)
 * cyberanger smells smoke, oh wait, that's a sweet smell, an upgrade perhaps
<wrst> don't have time for that today
<cyberanger> let it run overnight
<wrst> cyberanger: i generally follow the suggested upgrade paths when i do them and have few problems
<wrst> but i would have to go 9.04, 9.10, 10.04, then to 10.10 i think
<cyberanger> it's so old, you can afford the risk ;-)
<wrst> dont' think i can jump striaght to the lts
<cyberanger> you might be able, since they gotta for 8.04 to 10.04
<wrst> yeah i just won't try it today :)
<cyberanger> why not, it'll need an overnight run anyhow
<wrst> might try it when i have nothing else to do !
<wrst> but need the machine tomorrow if grub messes up etc i'm left with a bootless machine
<cyberanger> take a risk ;-) (I understand that, ugh, still, I'd stubbornly do it)
<wrst> but cyberanger you will be happy to know i'm on an ubuntu 10.10 machine now at work
<cyberanger> option a, a great sucess, option b, 4th of july fireworks in december, it's a win win
<wrst> yeah i will se enough fireworks with natty
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-01
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i'm runnint the latest natty very smoothely and actually using unity without much issue
<cyberanger> wrst: you missed linuxman410 again
<wrst> yes i noticed cyberanger he was here for all of what one minute 16 seconds
<wrst> gotta be quick on the typing for him :)
 * wrst heads off to work be back in a few
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, just hit a key and send a letter, long enough to type a hello ;-)
<wrst> yeah cyberanger can't expect always immediate response on irc can you?
<cyberanger> nope
<wrst> oh well, i suppose we will catch him some time
<wrst> cyberanger: you must learn to love unity!
<cyberanger> I'd rather love to disagree
<wrst> ha ha so i have noticed, well they leave you the option to use the ubuntu classic desktop which i think is a good way to do it
<cyberanger> true, all it takes is ctrl alt f1
<xTEMPLARx> RESIST THE URGE CYBER
<wrst> hello xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> morning
<cyberanger> or by classic did you mean gnome
<wrst> its all gnome but its shell-less gnome
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: what urge
<xTEMPLARx> to CTRL-ALT-F1
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: your about a year late
<cyberanger> using the terminal in general, tack on 6 more months
<xTEMPLARx> well a terminal is necessary
 * cyberanger is a CLI fan, why xorg
<cyberanger> startx, openbox --exit
<cyberanger> everything I can do via CLI I will, GNU Screen plugs the gap when I gotta cross over, usually for flash (unfortunately) or dvd's
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: for a normal user in ubuntu a terminal really isn't necessary
<cyberanger> wrst: define normal
<cyberanger> ;-)
<wrst> cyberanger: about 95% of all computer users normal :P
<wrst> not super geek that isn't normal :)
<cyberanger> define 95%
 * cyberanger isn't gonna let this end soon
<wrst> 100-5 cyberanger :)
<wrst> or widnows and mac users
<cyberanger> oh, so we're counting mac and windows
<cyberanger> in other words, users of flawed systems count
<wrst> well ubuntu is  flawed system also they all are
<xTEMPLARx> blasphemy
<xTEMPLARx> if I was oper I'd /kick
 * cyberanger considers that offer
 * cyberanger really likes it when people put money where their mouth is
 * cyberanger should not have encouraged that
<xTEMPLARx> lol it won't let me invite him back
<cyberanger> I did, he's just not joining, I guess
<xTEMPLARx> i'm surprised I'm still connected to his quassel :D
<xTEMPLARx> wb =]
<wrst> :P
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> thanks xTEMPLARx
 * wrst rubbs his sore behind
<xTEMPLARx> :D
 * xTEMPLARx apologizes
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx was suprised he was still connected to your quassel
<xTEMPLARx> the devil made me do it!
 * cyberanger apperently is the devil
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx nah i won't disconnect you :)
<wrst> actually i don't know how :)
 * cyberanger probally shouldn't have encouraged that
<xTEMPLARx> i bet there's a way to do it from the CLI
<cyberanger> ouch
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> it was my idea, so don't feel too bad CA
<xTEMPLARx> u just facilitate
<xTEMPLARx> so u weren't the devil, just his advocate
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: actually that whole deal is through the cli i do know how to use it some :)
<xTEMPLARx> back on topic, though, my dad's been using his linux install for like a year or two now... never once touches the CLI
<xTEMPLARx> its funny though
<xTEMPLARx> every time I go over there he's got panels on all four sides of the screen
<xTEMPLARx> sometimes multiple panels
<xTEMPLARx> on each side that is
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: devil's advocate, are you comparing me to steve jobs and Steve Ballmer
<wrst> yeah that's the great thing about ubuntu you can be like your dad or my mom xTEMPLARx or like cyberanger
<cyberanger> however it's getting harder to be like cyberanger in ways, for ubuntu
<xTEMPLARx> yup
<xTEMPLARx> they're going to foil you yet!
<cyberanger> no, just push me towards debian
<xTEMPLARx> they'll send u scampering back to slackware/gentoo before long
<cyberanger> or backtrack
<wrst> cyberanger: just use arch
<wrst> cyberanger: if you start with a cli install isn't it all good for you from there?
<xTEMPLARx> afk gotta put these drives back in the server box
<wrst> fine go do work xTEMPLARx :P
<cyberanger> wrst: from where, a cli install and done ;-)
<wrst> even you have to use x some
<wrst> you can't get all your webrosing in links surely :0
<cyberanger> I come real close
<wrst> ha ha
<xTEMPLARx> so does unity feel like its exerting a much lighter load on the machine you're running it on?
<xTEMPLARx> lighter than gnome that is
<xTEMPLARx> or kde
<wrst> sometimes windows seems lighter than kde
<wrst> but i can't tell a lot of difference xTEMPLARx but its really early on so hard to tell
<xTEMPLARx> it'd be nice if it were less bulky while still fancy enough to be fun to use
<wrst> i don't think you can really get both can you xTEMPLARx?
<wrst> unless cyberanger has some sorta cli 3d effects :)
<xTEMPLARx> sure u can
<xTEMPLARx> figure it
<wrst> how's that xTEMPLARx?
<xTEMPLARx> if u start with a honda civic
<xTEMPLARx> its all slow
<wrst> ha ha
<xTEMPLARx> but u can get bolt on stuff
<xTEMPLARx> makes it more fun
<xTEMPLARx> more flashy
<xTEMPLARx> even faster
<xTEMPLARx> vroom!
<xTEMPLARx> but
<xTEMPLARx> if u start with an indy car right outa the gate
<xTEMPLARx> its lightweight
<xTEMPLARx> purpose-built
<xTEMPLARx> but still lots of fun
<wrst> ha ha
<xTEMPLARx> brb gonna try something
<wrst> just saw a hotmail commercial advertising "active view" now you can watch youtube videos in your inbox, i think i have been able to do that with gmail for a year or more now and even in IM windows
<wrst> oh know what are you trying xTEMPLARx?
<wrst> *oh no!
<cyberanger> sudo make ./measandwhich
<wrst> hungry cyberanger?
 * cyberanger wonders how he knew :p
<cyberanger> yep
<wrst> well i'm slow but not that slow
<xTEMPLARx> i had a couple of spare sticks of ram, one of which is questionable
<xTEMPLARx> but putting them in doubles my ram
<xTEMPLARx> so
<xTEMPLARx> i'm gonna try it out and see if it fails :D
<wrst> ha ha cool xTEMPLARx
<wrst> what are you up to now?
<cyberanger> wrst: since I'm into sharing, and that includes file sharing, I feel it's only fair I share my sandwhich, however, I'm lazy so....
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<cyberanger> sudo cp ./measandwhich /home/wrst/wrst\'s-sandwhich
<cyberanger> I had sudo do it
<Svpernova09> Proof sandwiches require sudo: http://xkcd.com/149/
<xTEMPLARx> rofl
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: it's not the sandwhich that needed it, it was the roomate refusing to make it
<cyberanger> still, a classic xkcd
<Svpernova09> aye
<cyberanger> http://xkcd.com/538/ and http://xkcd.com/795/ are my other favorites
<cyberanger> I'm real big on security, I try to plug any hole, or make it too costly to break into, unfortunately rubber hose cryptnalisis proves  to  be a cheap stunt
<cyberanger> effective too, drug him and hit him with this $5 dollar wrench http://xkcd.com/538/
<cyberanger> this one burns http://xkcd.com/424/
<cyberanger> http://xkcd.com/225/
<cyberanger> man, It's hard to pick a top 5
<xTEMPLARx> haha i like the second one
<xTEMPLARx> of the last two u linked
<cyberanger> linux distro list
<cyberanger> ?
<xTEMPLARx> ?
<wrst> ?
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: which xkcd, the linux distro flaw list
<xTEMPLARx> no no the ninja one
 * wrst just likes typing random punctuation marks
<wrst> .
<wrst> !
<xTEMPLARx> ~
<wrst> ,
<xTEMPLARx> `
<wrst> '
<xTEMPLARx> |
<wrst> "
<xTEMPLARx> \m/
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> oh, yeah, that one too
<xTEMPLARx> \m/><\m/  ROCK ON!
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: gnu dawn
<xTEMPLARx> is that like red dawn?  I haven't seen that movie in ages
<cyberanger> nope, just a stallman reference in the comic
<Dan9186[MM]> wow i've missed out on a small magazine's worth of conversation
<cyberanger> that and then some
<wrst> Dan9186[MM]: calling it conversation might be stretching it :)
<Dan9186[MM]> a really long string
<cyberanger> sweet, my mirror seems to be running well, just need to get a bigger drive for it offically
<wrst> cool cyberanger
<netritious> Afternoon locotn
<cyberanger> afternoon netritious
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: natty alpha 1 tomorrow
<netritious> how's it going cyberanger?
<netritious> sup pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> hey netritious
<pace_t_zulu> what are you up to?
<netritious> oh you know this that and the other :D
<cyberanger> netritious: not bad
<cyberanger> hey pace_t_zulu
<netritious> Was told today that I was a close second for a systems engineer posistion...the actual hiree "is a drop-in replacement with detailed CentOS experience."
<cyberanger> CentOS, ugh, been dealing with that alot lately, not a fan is the mild version of my opinion
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i'm using it with unity
<wrst> natty that is it is really coming along a lot faster than i thought
<wrst> and wow netritious again ;)
 * cyberanger hands wrst a debian sid install, lets wrst really try unstable ;-)
 * wrst hands cyberanger an arch install cd and says step up to the truly unstable distro
<netritious> I was called back for two interviews though, so it wasn't just a brush off
<netritious> I'm flattered that I was considred :)
<netritious> *considered
<wrst> that's cool netritious
<wrst> didn't realize you were looking
<netritious> I was contacted
<wrst> oh that's cool
<wrst> very cool when someone thinks enough to call you
<netritious> who can pass up an opportunity like that? :)
<wrst> exactly cool!
<netritious> yeah it's all good ;)
<pace_t_zulu> sup cyberanger
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: your running natty native.... right? because unity still doesn't work with virtualbox
<wrst> yes pace_t_zulu, i'm guessing 3d in virtualbox?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea
<wrst> i always struggle with that on certain hardware
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: not alot, and yet a little of everything
<cyberanger> ;-)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: enabled 3d and rebuilt the guest additions... still no dice
<wrst> but its really notbad pace_t_zulu far from complete, but i lvoe the option of "ubuntu classic desktop''
<pace_t_zulu> yeah it appears as if they are executing well
<netritious> cyberanger: I gave CentOS a shot before I ever tried Ubuntu last year in March, but it felt "kludgy"...kind of hard to describe it any other way
<netritious> I'm not knocking it though...been playing with it more over the past few weeks since the call
<cyberanger> past few months here
<wrst> netritious:  i looked at it and the packages are just soooo old but of course, for servers that may not be so bad
<cyberanger> I just can't trust it, it's red hat with older packages
<cyberanger> and something stale is stable, but what cost for security, I think in ways the balance is off
<cyberanger> not to metion, I do prefer a debian based system, but I don't think that played too much of a role
<netritious> I have heard so many people complain about yum it's not funny
<wrst> netritious: want to hear one more i tried fedora once... YUM SUCKS!
<netritious> lol wrst
<wrst> or is that fedora, or is it opensuse?
<wrst> whatever opensuse has sucks also :)
<netritious> fedora
<netritious> haha
<cyberanger> yast
<cyberanger> yum
<cyberanger> apt
<wrst> yast is worse than yum
<cyberanger> tarballs
<wrst> gulf oil spill cyberanger?
<cyberanger> exe's
<wrst> ran linux?
<cyberanger> http://imgur.com/gallery/siGDR
<cyberanger> all the options above beat compiling it all from source
<cyberanger> wrst: http://imgur.com/gallery/siGDR
<wrst> just looked cyberanger ;)
<wrst> cyberanger: why can't linux410 pop in when we are actually here? and say hello anyone here?
<cyberanger> better question, why can't he stay and chat, east tn is in here, he's our leader, talk ;-)
<cyberanger> wrst: isn't that good (it does assums an intelligent facebook, but I'll assume a laugh outta it either way)
<wrst> cyberanger:  i could make room for linuxman on my server to have quassel he could be here all the time
<wrst> if i let xTEMPLARx do it ... well you know i will let anyone in :)
<cyberanger> that'd be pointless if he doesn't stay to chat
<cyberanger> at least this current way we know
<wrst> but he would always be here so ... yeah thats right :\
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> we're here more than not, it works for us
<wrst> yeah good point
<wrst> and hey i use a client that /away acutally works on cyberanger :P
<wrst> it actually works on weechat also i noticed i can set it to away and it shows as away here
<cyberanger> am I away or not?
<wrst> not away
<wrst> now you show as away!
 * wrst has no idea why he is excited
<cyberanger> ok, took a bit more than it should
<cyberanger> but it doesn't show me another user
<wrst> on weechat i have to type /away and somethign else like /away bed where with quassel it just takes me typing /away
<wrst> i think ...
<wrst> yep that did it
<cyberanger> not seeing it
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: fedora is yum
<wrst> ok cyberanger i will leave it there for a while
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i've never had any luck with fedora never seems to work with any hardware very well that i try it on without a bunch of trouble
<cyberanger> where do you see it wrst
<cyberanger> might be one of the plugins
<cyberanger> might be one of the plugins
<wrst> in the nick list cyberanger
<wrst> i think i see it there in wee chat also cyberanger hangon
<cyberanger> no, ChanServ has @ fo op, that's all I see
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i run it in virtualbox
<wrst_weechat> ahh it doesn't show on weechat
<wrst> do you like it pace_t_zulu i haven't given it much of a chance?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: it stays closer to upstream ...
<cyberanger> wrst: wasn't seeing it in whois or via nickserv either
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: it's ok... just some things are different
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ubuntu is still easier to work with
<wrst> yeah pace_t_zulu i know its supposed to be a little more "bleeding" edge but i've found arch to be more bleeding and easier to use
<wrst> yeah cyberanger i'm badly mistaken it appears... nothing new to me :)
<wrst> cyberanger:  shellium has a real old version of weechat
<wrst> they run debian though right?
<cyberanger> debian
<cyberanger> but I run lucid atm
<wrst> i am too on my server
<cyberanger> (next year I'm gonna get this linode instance onto squeeze)
<wrst> i have thought about using debian on my server but i really don't want to fight it and ubuntu does everything i need automagically
<cyberanger> fight what?
<cyberanger> I'm considering it for the fact it's a rolling release
<cyberanger> why bother upgrading every 6 months for a static install, with updates the thing that changes
<wrst> but isn't squeeze kinda the testing sorta thing or something ?
<cyberanger> yep
<cyberanger> rolling
<cyberanger> they'll snapshot testing, for making 6.0
<wrst> just go with arch cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> it's also a thought, for a shell
<Svpernova09> <3 debian But it's been a couple years since I used it.
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: the nicest thing i know of in fedora is side by side python 2.x and 3.x
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: yeah i got that accidently in arch :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea that's very useful for a python dev
<wrst> caused most everything not to work, but it made me be a minor coder to go in and redircet all my apps to python2 :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: python is fun
<xTEMPLARx> anybody actually using python 3 yet?
<wrst> some things work with it xTEMPLARx as i found it in arch
<wrst> don't know if that is intentional or not :)
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> when i piddled around with python, everything I read flat out said that yeah, python 3 is here, but nobody's using it so don't bother learning it.
<xTEMPLARx> and that was a while ago
<netritious> xTEMPLARx! what's up mayne
<netritious> guess everyone out east is gone home :-/
<pace_t_zulu> for command line lovers: http://houcemhachicha.blogspot.com/2010/07/my-top-ten-shellbash-tricks.html
<netritious> thanks pace_t_zulu
<netritious> I didn't know about tab,tab and sudo !!
 * wrst goes to learn something :)
<pace_t_zulu> ;)
<wrst> good one pace_t_zulu i didn't know about the sudo!! i do that all the time
<pace_t_zulu> basically !! runs the last command
<pace_t_zulu> try it with ls
<pace_t_zulu> ls
<pace_t_zulu> !!
<netritious> fork bomb FTW!
<netritious>  :(){ :|:& };:
<wrst> fork bomb... i gotta try that
<wrst> that makes such a pretty picture
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-02
<Dan9186[MM]> cyberanger: you wouldn't happen to of gotten that information emailed would you?
 * wrst wonders how dropbox will work in ubuntu natty
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i may have just drank the shuttleworth branded koolaid but i must say i'm really liking unity as it is and how i think its going to go
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you asked about resources with unity looks pretty good using just barely over 200MB of RAM with only irc really running but the cpu usage is pretty high at the moment sitting mostly idle but i'm sure that weill be fixed
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: information, work clock software?
<wrst> cyberanger: i think unity is going to rock :)
<cyberanger> I'm thinking outside the box myself, openbox ;-)
<wrst> well unity i like and it ticks everyone else in the linux world off so that's worth something to me :)
<wrst> good night cyberanger unlike you i require sleep :) catch you tomorrow
<cyberanger> a large segment of the populace against you
<cyberanger> you like that!?!
 * cyberanger smells signs of a dictator there
<cyberanger> night wrst
<wrst> well cyberanger i think some in the open source world need to not think they are the cat's meow about everything :)
<wrst> i think more choice up to a point is great
<wrst> but now i must exercise my choice to go to bed :)
<cyberanger> well, I do like competition, after all, that's what kde's for
 * cyberanger snickers and hands kde the neosporin
<cyberanger> night wrst
<Dan9186[MM]> cyberanger: yeah sorry that's what i was refering to
<Dan9186[MM]> he's started using one called timetrex, and was very suprised when i logged into it from my laptop instead of the box he installed it on
<cyberanger> no, add to it, I cleared the drive I was using for a backup, to backup again
<cyberanger> it was 6 month old data, sifted through it, you said you were covered
<Dan9186[MM]> rofl is cool
<cyberanger> I cleared it after you said that too, so I did have it, I did check first, whoops
<cyberanger> lol
<Dan9186[MM]> it happens
<Dan9186[MM]> i just never should of said was covered that's all
<Dan9186[MM]> entirely my fault
<Dan9186[MM]> but he is covered now, he's using this web based one that i don't think he knew was web based
<cyberanger> hehe
<cyberanger> well, are you needing to look for something else?
<Dan9186[MM]> not until it breaks
<Dan9186[MM]> i just checked it, i seems to work just fine
 * cyberanger hands Dan9186[MM] a sledgehammer
<Dan9186[MM]> hehe
<Dan9186[MM]> but i will have to suggest some changes to him later on
<cyberanger> well, I'll keep an eye out
<Dan9186[MM]> he's running it on the shipping computer
<cyberanger> at some point I'll be looking again I bet
<cyberanger> lmao
<Dan9186[MM]> nothing exactly dedicated or good to really be running it on
<Dan9186[MM]> and i'm sure no backups
<wrst> cyberanger: i got the reminder!
<cyberanger> good, now I just gotta make it meaningful
<wrst> :)
<Svpernova09> MOrning, can anyone confirm / deny ubuntu is affected by the comprimised proftpd 1.3.3c?
<Svpernova09> My google-fu is weak this morning
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: gimme a second to see
<cyberanger> working on bind9, not something I want to stop halfway on if I can help it
<Svpernova09> No worries, I'm in the process of killing off the processes on machines i use it on atm anyway.
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: sftp is safe, secure ;-)
<Svpernova09> I've *almost* got my boss swapped over to using WinSCP
<Svpernova09> I just can't pry ws_ftp from him
<Svpernova09> away*
<Svpernova09> Looks like ubuntu is exempt
<Svpernova09> Package: proftpd-basic (1.3.2e-4ubuntu0.1)
<cyberanger> was about to ask, what version of ubuntu
<cyberanger> just got as far as I can atm, without more clarity
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: so all covered ?
<Svpernova09> Looks like it, the latest version being shown in the package info is 1.3.2
<Svpernova09> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=proftpd
<Svpernova09> hmmm natty is using Package: proftpd-basic (1.3.3a-5)
<Svpernova09> Maverick is using Package: proftpd-basic (1.3.2e-4ubuntu0.1)
<cyberanger> figured natty had it
<Svpernova09> Yeah, I'm actually using proftpd on only 1 machine atm, and it's not big deal to remove.
<Svpernova09> I can scp in and out of it easily.
<netismobile> Howdy locotn
<netismobile> Lively bunch you guys are :P
<netismobile> Guess everyone's at lunch :)
<Svpernova09> workin :_D
<cyberanger> hey netismobile
<cyberanger> any relation to netritious?
<netismobile> Who's that? :)
<netismobile> Yeah it's me cyberanger
<netismobile> Svpernova09: you should be eating lunch
<Svpernova09> I always go to lunch late :_D, avoid the collierville soccer mom rush
<netismobile> Ah
<netismobile> What would the world be like without soccer moms?
 * cyberanger ponders that idea
<netismobile> Svpernova09 could get lunch on time :)
<Svpernova09> lol
<netismobile> What are you up tp today cyberanger?
<netismobile> I'll be hare for a few more minutes..waiting on someone to show at Starbucks
<netismobile> Here too
<cyberanger> 5 different projects
<cyberanger> one of which is the meeting tonight
 * cyberanger says that again to remind netismobile and Svpernova09
<cyberanger> 5 different projects, one of which is the meeting tonight
<Svpernova09> :_D
<cyberanger> netismobile: heard of Opennic?
<netismobile> That rings a bell
<cyberanger> I'm about to be a Tier 2 server with them
<cyberanger> right as they've gotten alot of news
<netismobile> Alrighty..will bbl..looks like a no show :/
<cyberanger> I'd like to get our site to work with a opennic domain, if that's doable
<cyberanger> cname is easy
<pace_t_zulu> anyone ever seen this kryptos thing?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: alpha 1 is out
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: kryptos?
<pace_t_zulu> http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/17-05/ff_kryptos
<wrst> alpha one i think i might have had most of those updates last night it seemed like pace_t_zulu i shall go and run an update
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea... i'd expect anything you got last night is in alpha 1
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you may already have packages that are newer than alpha 1
<wrst> yeah i will log in to double check so it will be waiting when i get home, its much improved over the last 3 days
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: the server is not properly set up yet... can't find the image
<wrst> i'm pretty happy with my install but left a small partition to test the disc
<wrst> or disk...
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: it's encouraging to hear that you're enjoying it
<cyberanger> wrst: both are right, are you british or american
<pace_t_zulu> i should probably backup any important data on my maverick partition on my macbook and make it natty
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: is it a british/american distinction?
<pace_t_zulu> i thought it was always 'disk' until the CD came about... and they called that 'compact disc' for branding
<pace_t_zulu> wikipedia here i come
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: you are more correct than i am
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I think there are a few sides to that, but ones favored on each side of the pond
<cyberanger> both are in use
<pace_t_zulu> actually... we're both a bit right... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spelling_of_disc
<pace_t_zulu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spelling_of_disk haha
<cyberanger> like I said, more than one side of the coin
<pace_t_zulu> interesting nonetheless
<cyberanger> but I did know the british bit, I play on both spelling
<cyberanger> same with other words
<wrst> ha ha pace_t_zulu :) good to know everyone is correct
<pace_t_zulu> and i was a bit right about compact disc
<pace_t_zulu> interesting to know the story there though
<wrst> cyberanger: i may be 50/50 on tonight gotta go get baby furniture
<Svpernova09> I'll be around tonight, maybe not active, gotta work late >.<
<elijah-mbp> wrst, a new baby?
<pace_t_zulu> for anyone interested in natty alpha 1 - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-1/
<pace_t_zulu> they have tagged this "for developers only" - if that's a cue as to its stability
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ^
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: anything on the agenda for tonight's meeting?
<pace_t_zulu> updated our logo on our facebook page ... http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Tennessee/134857110680
<pleia2> hey, nice logo :)
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: ty :)
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: it wasn't to difficult to develop creatively
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-03
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: we even have a launchpad project for it: https://launchpad.net/logo-ubuntu-us-tn
<pleia2> nice
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: with several other color combinations
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: is that the kind of thing that might go on a loco approval application?
<pleia2> sure :)
<pace_t_zulu> nice
<pace_t_zulu> i'm out of here... will be back for the meeting
<Kurisu_Yamato> welp, I missed the last meeting but I am here for this one, sooo.. yeah.. :)
<jfenn2199> Good evening all!
<Kurisu_Yamato> yo!
<jfenn2199> What's up with the meeting?
<jfenn2199> And also how goes Kurisu_Yamato?
<jfenn2199> Hello pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> hey jfenn2199
<pace_t_zulu> apologies for being late
<Kurisu_Yamato> I'm good. Gaming in and out while I wait for the meetup.
<pace_t_zulu> had a shelving emergency
<pace_t_zulu> who's here jfenn2199 and Kurisu_Yamato ?
<pace_t_zulu> anyone else?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger wrst netritious ping
<jfenn2199> Not that I've seen yet just got in on andChat
<Svpernova09> o/
<Kurisu_Yamato> :\
<pace_t_zulu> hello Svpernova09
<pace_t_zulu> we've got 4
<pace_t_zulu> we can give it 7 more minutes i suppose
<jfenn2199> Sounds good I'm at work right now so if I don't immediately respond that's why
<jfenn2199> Also next wed nigt I'll be in Nash again
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585 Dan9186[MM] electricus  elijah-mbp Juzzy xTEMPLARx ping
<elijah-mbp> hey hey
<pace_t_zulu> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 19:15. The chair is pace_t_zulu.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<elijah-mbp> sorry, have been working on a customer issue in the background.
<pace_t_zulu> o/
<pace_t_zulu> who is here? jfenn2199 Svpernova09  Kurisu_Yamato ping
<Svpernova09> aye
<Kurisu_Yamato> I'm still here, ready and waiting
<jfenn2199> Yep!
<elijah-mbp> yep
<pace_t_zulu> 5 of us here...
<pace_t_zulu> better turnout than usual
<pace_t_zulu> anyone have a topic they'd like to discuss?
<Kurisu_Yamato> Well I actually had an early shift at work, so I was able to show up, for once.
<pace_t_zulu> Kurisu_Yamato: glad you could join
<jfenn2199> So when is the date this month for the loco council?
<pace_t_zulu> jfenn2199: i was under the impression that it was last month
<jfenn2199> I talked to cyberanger and he said that we postponed it to this month
<pace_t_zulu> i didn't get that memo
<pace_t_zulu> [link]https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TennesseeTeam/ApprovalApplication
<MootBot> LINK received: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TennesseeTeam/ApprovalApplication
<pace_t_zulu> [topic]LoCo Approval Application
<MootBot> New Topic: LoCo Approval Application
<pace_t_zulu> [link]https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved
<MootBot> LINK received: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved
<pace_t_zulu> [link]https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoExampleApplication
<MootBot> LINK received: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoExampleApplication
<pace_t_zulu> anyone out there?
<Svpernova09> yeah, was reading first link
<pace_t_zulu> Svpernova09: :)
<Kurisu_Yamato> Yeah, I read it as well.
<pace_t_zulu> Svpernova09 Kurisu_Yamato +1
<pace_t_zulu> [idea]add our team logo to the approval application
<MootBot> IDEA received: add our team logo to the approval application
<Kurisu_Yamato> Due to my lack of transportation, I can be at very few, if any events (havnt been to a GOLUM meeting ever, tho I want to, and its not even that far away). Well, that and my work schedule, but I am very active in places I physically am, to try to show off Ubuntu, and Linux as a whole, to anyone who may have use for it.
<pace_t_zulu> as per http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/12/03/%23ubuntu-us-tn.html
<pace_t_zulu> Kurisu_Yamato: where is that place? ... that you are physically
<Kurisu_Yamato> Memphis
<pace_t_zulu> Kurisu_Yamato: that's the best place to be in the state right now so far as the loco goes
<pace_t_zulu> anyone else here in nashville
<Kurisu_Yamato> Yeah, so I have noticed. I only live maybe 3-4 miles away from where the GOLUM meetings are, but I just can never get there.
<Svpernova09> Has anyone from the loco contacted HackerConsortium about getting involved? HC is Nashville's hackerspace
<Svpernova09> from the loco in Nashville*
<pace_t_zulu> Svpernova09: i am unfamiliar with hackerconsortium
<Svpernova09> oh snap
<pace_t_zulu> i will definitely look into that...
<Svpernova09> http://www.hackerconsortium.com/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://www.hackerconsortium.com/
<Svpernova09> #hackerconsortium here on Freenode
<pace_t_zulu> [link]http://www.hackerconsortium.com/location.php
<MootBot> LINK received: http://www.hackerconsortium.com/location.php
<Svpernova09> I think the people involved with GOLUM are pretty well aware of this group as well
<Svpernova09> Dan9186[MM] and I have also talked about this group at MidsothMakers meetings
<pace_t_zulu> Svpernova09: big thank you for that
<Svpernova09> Since a large part of MM seem to be tech / geek types that are either already involved with linux, or interested in it
<Svpernova09> We've done the same in the memphis 2600 meetings, which lately are largely just the MM group.
<Svpernova09> There is also discussion on the GOLUM list about a possible installfest
<Svpernova09> When that comes around I plan to try to show off my proxmox machine running multiple ubuntu VMs
<pace_t_zulu> MM?
<Svpernova09> midsouthmakers, the memphis group establishing a hackerspace here
<Kurisu_Yamato> This is the first I have heard of many of these groups. Haha.
<Svpernova09> www.midsouthmakers.org
<Svpernova09> www.golum.org
<netritious> I'm here for literally 60 secs...got something boiling on the stove
<Kurisu_Yamato> Ah, don't worry, I was able to find the sites easily, google is always your friend, after all.
<Svpernova09> o/ netritious
<Kurisu_Yamato> But I do appreciate the linkage.
<pace_t_zulu> Svpernova09: really good job bringing that up
<Kurisu_Yamato> So,random topic of interest, due to windows just refusing to re-install properly on my girlfriends laptop, she has switched to Ubuntu, and for a few months now has had nothing but good experiences, while the rest of her family is re-installing windows every few months because someone messes up the machines. Her only problem is she cannot run a game I make, because it is currently windows only.
<Svpernova09> nice
<Kurisu_Yamato> As for me, while yes, I am on my windows machine now, I do have a dedicated linux box, as well as a netbook that dual boots between 10.10 and winXP. Also a near-dead laptop I keep plugged in running 10.4 for special purposes (usually data processing at home, etc). Just setting the tone on my end.
<pace_t_zulu> Kurisu_Yamato: +1
<pace_t_zulu> Kurisu_Yamato: what game are you making?
<Kurisu_Yamato> I have a custom game based on the Stepmania game engine (basically, it's a dance game ala DDR) : while that does have linux branches, and is open source, I currently have not been able to get my source to compile in Linux, but in all fairness, I haven't really tried too hard.
<Kurisu_Yamato> Gaming would be my main hobby, so yeah...
<pace_t_zulu> Kurisu_Yamato: is your game open source?
<Kurisu_Yamato> My branch is not: however, I have shared my code mods with other groups on their own branches, but my full source in and of itself is closed.  It is due to my release model in this particular instance: I do have another branch in the works that would be just the engine itself, without some security code, for public release.
<pace_t_zulu> next loco council meeting is December 21st
<pace_t_zulu> [topic]next loco council meeting is December 21st
<MootBot> New Topic: next loco council meeting is December 21st
<pace_t_zulu> anyone have anything else they'd like to discuss?
<Svpernova09> not I
<elijah-mbp> newp
<pace_t_zulu> i motion to adjourn
<pace_t_zulu> anyone second that motion?
<Kurisu_Yamato> I second.
<elijah-mbp> 2nded
<pace_t_zulu> thank you
<pace_t_zulu> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 19:59.
<pace_t_zulu> dinner is on the table
<pace_t_zulu> later y'all
<Kurisu_Yamato> We all seemed to have a solid time, and I got a chance to see just how the group is.
<jfenn2199> Sorry about that I had to go input an order
<wrst> it appears that i am late for the meeting
<wrst> elijah-mbp: yes baby in march
<elijah-mbp> wrst:  awesome, ours is due april 16th.
<wrst> cool elijah-mbp
<wrst> the wife has gone nuts on getting things ready before christmas, have you experienced thatyet?
<jfenn2199> Take it easy every one
<wrst> ppb1701: hello!
<elijah-mbp> nope - though we do have our crib/changing table and mattress here waiting for me to put them together.
<netritious> Turkey is so easy to cook with a real roasting pan
<wrst> ah yes ours arived in cookeville today but i'm going to go do that saturday
<elijah-mbp> i think the trick is that this is my first kid but not her first kid.  so she's not nuts.
<wrst> did i get here in time for cooking with netritious?
<elijah-mbp> though - we have a friend who is on kid #4 and still nuts every time.
<wrst> ha ha elijah-mbp well we are both crazy
<wrst> kid 4??? yeah that would make me nuts :)
<netritious> hehe nope...just finished inhaling it wrst :D
<wrst> cool did you cook a complete turkey?
<netritious> yeah
<wrst> thanksgiving just wasn't enough netritious? :)
<netritious> since we go all over town for actual thanksgiving holiday, we do ours when the turkey goes on sale ;)
<elijah-mbp> y, same here
<elijah-mbp> (re: being nuts already)
<wrst> discount turkey!!! woot netritious
<netritious> my wife scored a butterball for $8 at krogers this past Sat
<wrst> wow that sounds very cheap
<netritious> 18 lbs
<wrst> can feed a lot of mouths for 8 bucks
<netritious> whoops 15lbs
<chris4585> lol my family got a 27 pounder
<netritious> that is a big arse turkey chris4585!
<chris4585> it certainly was
<wrst> yes steroids on top of steroids for that gobbler
<ppb1701> hello
<Svpernova09> hey
<netritious> sleepiness starting to kick in already even with a healthy portion (not a gluttonous one)
<netritious> cya guys later
<Svpernova09> later
<Dan9186[MM]> Svpernova09: promoting the groups (ubuntu-us-tn included)?
<Svpernova09> trying :_D
 * cyberanger hates it when annoying issues get in the way of his fun
<wrst> cyberanger: i prefer this over facebook it hink :)
<cyberanger> I prefer IRC and XMPP too ;-)
<wrst> :) i had forgotten i had facebook up
 * cyberanger wonders why these past few meetings my day turns to hell and gets in the way
<Svpernova09> <3 irc    o/
<cyberanger> jfenn2199 covered the main issue, that I overshot the deadline last month for the applacation, opps
<cyberanger> and everyone covered event planning, branching out more
<cyberanger> I'm working on Computer Gaming with Chattacon again, allways try to use that as an event for us, 3rd year I know of xubuntu being used (I wish to change that to lubuntu if I can, the installs are old, the machines are too)
<cyberanger> so, things are moving strong it'd sound like, from the logs
<cyberanger> well, off to the future, a new day
<cyberanger> bbl
<Svpernova09> o/
<netritious> howdy locotn
<Svpernova09> hows it goin
<netritious> what is the best device and service if you want an android based phone for tethering?
<netritious> purty good Svpernova09...tired
<Svpernova09> You can tether to sprint for $30? I think a month. Free if you root froyo.
<Svpernova09> I'm too chicken to root my Evo though :_)
<netritious> I hear ya
<netritious> buddy of mine just called asking
<netritious> AT&T is telling him an additional $75 a month for tethering
<Svpernova09> checking sprint again
<Svpernova09> hmm I dunno
<wrst> hello netritious, Svpernova09
<Svpernova09> p/
<Svpernova09> o/   rather
<netritious> hey wrst how's it goin'?
<wrst> good netritious
<wrst> you?
<netritious> I feel tired but I shouldn't, otherwise doing well
<wrst> netritious: you may need a nap?
<netritious> maybe :)
<wrst> ha ha you should go for it!
<cyberanger> hey netritious
<cyberanger> for tethering, best device for what network
<cyberanger> t-mobile says they'll charge, but if you get the plan prior to then, you'll be grandfathered in, supposedly, they have yet to cap
<cyberanger> well, a 10gb soft cap, where it's just slow after that
<cyberanger> the T-Mobile G2 has the update, saved my butt twice already, in less than a month
<cyberanger> (I've owned it for a month and a half)
<cyberanger> the additional fee is supposed to be 30 bucks, if they do charge
<cyberanger> and you can get it sans contract also
<cyberanger> oh, and 4g in memphis
<cyberanger> (well, marketing 4g, the technical term atm is 3.9G)
<Svpernova09> There's definetely no 4g in Memphis.
<cyberanger> nashville and knoxville might by now, they are on the drawing board (and I speculate chattanooga will, sooner or later, due to a fairly big call center)
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: with T-Mobile?
<Svpernova09> oh sorry.
<Svpernova09> Was stuck in sprint mode
<cyberanger> yeah, no Clear WiMax = no sprint 4g
<cyberanger> but I know t-mobile's wired for it, their gear has the updates
<cyberanger> their site says it's there, only question is throwing a switch
<netritious> cool thanks for the info cyberanger, Svpernova09
<cyberanger> back in august it appeared they had, when I drove through
<cyberanger> netritious: T-Mobile might change, but they have a good history on grandfathering old policies, no charge atm, even with the current pending change, they'll be the cheapest and 4g to boot
<netritious> are their  android phones unlocked?
<cyberanger> oh, and rooting the G2 isnt that bad
<cyberanger> sim subisidy lock, have an account in good standing for 40 days and they'll remove it
<cyberanger> mine is now unlocked
<cyberanger> they may remove it if you buy it outright too
<cyberanger> but by default no
<cyberanger> you can buy a HTC Desire Z unlocked (2gb less storage is the only difference with the T-Mobile G2, G2 has 4gb, Desire Z has 2Gb)
<cyberanger> and an Mini SD card makes that moot
<cyberanger> so there are ways to get an android phone unlocked and working on t-mo, and they have no policy against it, unlike AT&T and the iphone
<cyberanger> netritious: are you wanting to buy one unlocked?
<netritious> I wouldn't mind one, but it is for a friend that is not technically savvy
<cyberanger> rephrasing, must the phone be unlocked?
<netritious> no was just curious
<cyberanger> ah
<netritious> is it the G2 that has the built-in wifi router to allow say a laptop with wifi to connect and share the data connection?
<cyberanger> I was gonna say, that's easy to work with, all my GSM phones (minus one, I don't like it, waiting on a request to unlock and then sell) are unlocked
<cyberanger> and I know how to get them unlocked or buy them that way (legally)
<cyberanger> the G2 has USB tethering and can be a wifi AP
<cyberanger> most froyo devices can do that actually
<cyberanger> netritious: wifi ap = yes
<cyberanger> and it can be secured with wpa2 (or protected from avg joe with wpa or wep) have it's ssid changed too
<netritious> so "tethering" becomes unnecessary?
<cyberanger> I think you can choose the channel, but I'm not certain
<cyberanger> tethering with a cable, usb cable
<cyberanger> not needed, but still good to support
<cyberanger> kinda hard to hack wifi when ther isn't any
<cyberanger> and it allowed me to use my G2 as a wifi card (faster data) for half a week while my laptop card was in limbo
<netritious> I'm wondering if the phone couldn't be used as a wifi AP and any client connected to the AP is routed through the phone's 3G/4G connection versus the phone being a wifi client AND a wifi AP
<netritious> Imagine you are in a car driving around and no wifi hotspots are accessible but need internet access and don't want to bother with wires...that's what I'm getting at
<netritious> more specifiaclly your laptop needs internet access and you have a phone capable of providing a wifi ap
<netritious> but there is no "upstream" wifi provider...will the 3G/4G cellular data connection be used?
<cyberanger> client and ap, but not at the same time
<cyberanger> ap will run over celluar data
<cyberanger> usb tethering can run over wifi and celluar, if both, wifi is used
<cyberanger> when wifi is in master mode, it cannot also be in client mode, so it insures it
<netritious> so the phone in wifi ap mode will or will not (or can or can not) route packets thru the 3G data connection on behalf of the phone's wifi clients?
<cyberanger> will be celluar data or no data
<cyberanger> depending on settings and coverage (you can turn off data in froyo, useful for prepaid)
<netritious> laptop->phone in wifi AP mode->3G <-- possible?
<cyberanger> laptop > phone in ap mode = celluar
<netritious> ah
<cyberanger> celluar could be slower than 3g or faster
<cyberanger> t-mobile in your area could be 4g
<netritious> yeah I get that...it's more about is it possible
<cyberanger> yes, I've done it
<netritious> 4G is not available here
<netritious> yet
<cyberanger> in memphis, or your area of it?
<netritious> in Memphis 4G is not available according to T-Mobile's web site
<netritious> only in Nashville
<netritious> brb
<cyberanger> their site lists plans for nashville
<cyberanger> http://t-mobile-coverage.t-mobile.com/hspa-mobile-broadband
<cyberanger> knoxville was planning, they brought it up last month it seems
<cyberanger> and on that list is memphis, one of the first
<cyberanger> (they use the word hspa, idk if that's 3g or 4g or both (depending on the backend) I suspect both, in a way, hspa is 3g and hspa+ is 4g, since I've been on hspa in chattanooga, and hspa+ in knoxville and memphis
<cyberanger> owning the G2 and pulling up it's status page is kinda the only clear way to know
<cyberanger> that and a speed test
<netritious> back
* pace_t_zulu changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Next Meeting Jan. 6th at 8 PM EDT/7 PM CDT | Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Members add your info http://tr.im/nogt | Ask about our Wiki Jams
<netritious> either way it's all good
<cyberanger> hey pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> I actually didn;t postpone the applacation as much as overshot the deadline
<netritious> if it will allow 3G routes to wifi ap connected clients then that's what I was curious about
<netritious> hi pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> but, netritious all celluar data
<netritious> and that's fine for what my buddy wants to do
<pace_t_zulu> hey cyberanger netritious
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: the only thing that the meeting didn't cover is we've got a member going to support some xubuntu machines, my 3rd year doing it
<cyberanger> at chattacon
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i was unaware... it was not communicated to me
<cyberanger> netritious: yeah, it'll do what's needed, and much much more
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: we didn't have an agenda ahead of the meeting
<cyberanger> I metioned it when you and jfenn was here, not the chattacon bit (was just an announcement, could wait till january or a mailing post)
<cyberanger> the other part was just continue maintaining our applacation, and apply this month (that I thought I told everyone, coulda sworn jfenn2199 and you were both told at the same time)
<pace_t_zulu> i didn't here that
<pace_t_zulu> but we did mention it during the meeting
<pace_t_zulu> next loco council meeting is dec 21st ... i made a point of mentioning that during the meeting
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: have you seen the log from the meeting? i just posted the mootbot stuff on the wiki
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TennesseeTeam/Meeting
<cyberanger> so it's fine, the two things that I had were just an announcement (saw that in the logs, coulda sworn I did, but I guess I missed you somehow)
<cyberanger> yeah, read them from my client's logs as soon as I got back, about 2am
<cyberanger> past 2 days days were lousy, interferred with this meeting, rather frustrating, read the logs and slept
<cyberanger> chaos
<cyberanger> next month should be better, at least I should be out of town, away from these issues
<cyberanger> extremely good meeting I thought
<cyberanger> looks like alot happened
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I hadn't though of hackerspaces (partly cause we don't have one here, then 4 more are about tied, 2 more in ga, one in alabama, one in nashville
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I'm sorry I didn't inform you when it happend (idk why I thought I did, maybe I just metioned it in channel and you were idling, maybe I just mistakely thought I did, idk)
<cyberanger> they had a deadline of three days prior to the meeting, I worked on it a little then and another day, thinking I had another day, two days before the meeting
<cyberanger> messed things up
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ping
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: we can add our ubuntu-tennessee.org and our logo to the approval application
<cyberanger> ok
<cyberanger> I'll have to add that from a better browser, not a mobile one
<netritious> w00t! My new laptop upgraded from 1 GB ddr2/60 GB hdd to 4 GB ddr2/500 GB hdd!!!
<netritious> haven't performed extended diag on the drive or the ram but feel pretty good about it
<netritious> will start the looooong process of installing everything I need tonight...XP/7/10.04
<netritious> also got a little usb dongle that provides RS323 (DB9) serial connection so I can finally connect via serial console again
<netritious> now to get ready for my first ever Father-Daughter dance! Been a pretty good Friday so far..
<netritious> have a good one too you guys and gals...l8r
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-04
<elijah-mbp> cool.
<cyberanger> morning all
 * cyberanger is finally getting off his duff and working on making a livedisc for my current openbox setup (My last one was old)
<Juzzy> any of you cats use any dvd -> xvid/divx automatic rippers?
<Juzzy> I've got 342309 dvd's I need to conver to a fs :/
<Juzzy> like rip-o-matic used to do (except more current)
<cyberanger> I wrote a script that'd do that for .iso, not really ripping exactly
<cyberanger> hrm, I wonder how hard it'd be to tweak for divx
<cyberanger> could someone see if http://www.zachgibbens.irc.su/webcam.html loads, I'm suspecting a firewall issue on my end
<cyberanger> Juzzy: Idk of one that already exists, but I could a bash script doing it
<Juzzy> well there's an interactive one in the ub repo called "endivx" i think
<Juzzy> or divxenc
<Juzzy> the problem is, all the copyright laws around the topic
<cyberanger> dmca, yeah
<cyberanger> I hate that law, threatens fair use
<Juzzy> I'd like to get a nice xbmx/myth/etc media center for netflix, youtube, and * movies on my file server ;/
<Juzzy> alot of the bluerays now can even do file serving off lan, as well as nearly everyhting today is netflix/youtubeable
<cyberanger> could someone see if http://www.zachgibbens.irc.su/webcam.html loads, and let me know, I'm suspecting a firewall issue somewhere
<cyberanger> d'oh, typo'd that url, http://zachgibbens.irc.su/webcam.html
<cyberanger> still an issue
<Juzzy> works for me
<cyberanger> Juzzy: thanks, it narrows down the issue to a faulty device on my network then
<cyberanger> not firewall, but IP Masquerading
<Juzzy> righto
<cyberanger> which until I finish one project, I can't fix that issue, rats
<cyberanger> well, I guess for the time being, I'll just create a new entry in my local bind server, everything else will get the real result, locally they'll get the spoofed one, but they'll all hit the same server
<Juzzy> you need a source address in your rule
<Juzzy> i can help you with it later, i got a bday party here
<Juzzy> my girl turned 1 :o
<cyberanger> Juzzy: if your talking iptables rules, it's not that kinda device, it's a Grandstream HT502, I know how I'd go about it for iptables, the ht502 wouldn't work through NAT, so I stuck it in the middle, between my modem and router (which is a debian install)
<netritious> good afternoon locotn
<cyberanger> afternoon
<netritious> what are you up to today cyberanger
<cyberanger> netritious: gearing up for the christmas day parade
<cyberanger> Bradley County EMA activated it's Axullery Communacations Service, so I'll be having a chaotic and fun night
<cyberanger> oh well, I chose to be a part of ARES, and it's a good excuse to grab my radio
<cyberanger> netritious: sorry for the long delay, I left to grab my radio before I say your reply
<netritious> np...cleaning out a closet
<cyberanger> spring cleaning in winter, your early ;-)
<netritious> got to get to the krimas tree
<netritious> we thought it was in the attic and neither my wife or I remember putting it in the closet but apparently that's what happened :P
<netritious> *nor I
<netritious> bbl
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-05
<wrst-phone> woot
<cyberanger> wrst-phone: what just happened
<cyberanger> you get an early christmas gift
<wrst> yep cyberanger
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> what'd you get
<wrst> android
<wrst> gotta go but if all works well i will be back in a few cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> android what?
<cyberanger> gonna root it?
<wrst-phone> Cyberaner you here?
<cyberanger> yes
<cyberanger> what's your phone, besides a verizon android device
<wrst-phone> Woot a vortex
<cyberanger> gonna root it
<wrst-phone> This keypad takes some getting used to
<wrst-phone> Should I?
<cyberanger> not on day one, I guess
<cyberanger> unless you know of a good reason for it or already researched it
<wrst-phone> Ha ha why should I do it? Sounds fun
<cyberanger> sometimes the reason is as simple as "Sounds fun"
<wrst-phone> That works for me
<cyberanger> afternoon everyone
<wrst> hey cyberanger
<wrst> netritious: drum setup i like the sound of all of that
<netritious> it's getting there wrst :)
<netritious> first thing was to get it out of the closet lol
<wrst> cool no instrument should reside in a closet for long!
<cyberanger> well, except maybe a bagpipe
<wrst> nah that's all good too if its played rigth :)
 * wrst wonders why his direct tv channels where leaving one by one 
<wrst> oh netritious finally made it to the modern age got an android phone
<netritious> nice wrst! which one?
<cyberanger> Vortex
<wrst> vortex, not top o' the line but pretty nice i'm enjoying it
 * cyberanger <3's his T-Mobile G2
<wrst> cyberanger: what do you use for ssh ?
<cyberanger> irssi connectbot
<wrst> i saw that thought about giving it a go
<cyberanger> http://www.appbrain.com/app/irssi-connectbot/org.woltage.irssiconnectbot
<wrst> downloading now cyberanger
<jfenn2199> Good afternoon all
<wrst> cyberanger: i have been using connectbot for sshing into my server this is cool stuff :)
<jfenn2199> +1 to connectbot wrst
<cyberanger> afternoon jfenn2199
<cyberanger> wrst: ditch yaaic for weechat screen and connectbot
<jfenn2199> How goes cyberanger?
<cyberanger> not too bad
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm pretty tempted to go back to that in place of quassel
<cyberanger> wrst_phone: see how powerful the cli is ;-)
<wrst_phone> cyberanger I  have no tab key
<wrst_phone> gotta figure all this out
<cyberanger> right alt key
<cyberanger> or, huh, lemme see, that's it for me, but your phone...
<cyberanger> no hw keyboard, ugh idk
<wrst_phone> yeah I ned further research I cant turn the phone sideways either
<jfenn2199> Yeah that's the only plm with connectbot figuring out crtl and tab is a pain with all the diff phones but if your using andChat the search button does tab completion
<cyberanger> jfenn2199: not all models have a search button
<jfenn2199> Hmm
<cyberanger> and for connectbot, shouldn't be too bad, the settings should allow some selections
<wrst_phone> I have one but no dice
<cyberanger> but it was built for hw phones
<wrst_phone> yeaah
<wrst_phone> my typing still stinks
<cyberanger> *hw keyboard phones
<jfenn2199> Just noticed the sw key has no search button which makes me think twice about the Evo when I can upgrade in Jan
<cyberanger> wrst_phone: one might say your all thumbs ;-)
<wrst_phone> oh yeah
<wrst_phone> well cool I can scroll with touch screen
<wrst_phone> and change windows cool
<wrst_phone> cyberanger I found tab but not working... yet
<cyberanger> hrm
<wrst_phone> yeah I wil get it eventually
<cyberanger> yeah, eventually, you've got time
<cyberanger> Rome didn't fall in a day (mostly cause I left my C4 in Beirut)
<cyberanger> (bad joke, very bad joke)
<wrst_phone> yeah trying to transfer a file to it now cyberanger
<wrst_phone> now trying to install something not from the store
<netritious> yeah I like ConnectBot for SSH, AndChat for IRC
<cyberanger> I just keep to connectbot for SSH, and run IRC off my server
<cyberanger> covers both nicely ;-)
<jfenn2199> AndChat has been very useful to me here lately
<wrst> andchat... i shall try it
<cyberanger> jfenn2199: no doubt, I've seen it as you login
<cyberanger> jfenn2199: can you tether?
<jfenn2199> Not yet I need to get a usb cabel and root this then I will be
<jfenn2199> Yeah wrst AndChat (though not Open Souce (but free as in free beer)) is really nice
<jfenn2199> *cable
<wrst> i may try it i would love  a quassel client the one out there is not much and just getting going
<wrst-phone> My fav so
<wrst-phone> Far
<jfenn2199> Yeah it started as some kids Comp Sci project
<wrst> cool i would love a native quassel client for android but with no QT that looks not so likely
<wrst-phone> JACK-86 hello
<cyberanger> hey JACK-86
<cyberanger> welcome to the Tennessee LoCo
<wrst-phone> N
<cyberanger> wrst-phone: ?
<wrst-phone> Fat fingers small keys cyberanger
 * cyberanger sends wrst-phone a Motorola Brick ;-)
<JACK-86> hey
<JACK-86> hello
<wrst-phone> How arw you doing JACK-86
<JACK-86> fine
<wrst-phone> Cool welcome to the madness
<wrst-phone> Something I said?
<cyberanger> madness
<cyberanger> or lack of intrest
<cyberanger> maybe a first time IRC'er
<wrst-phone> ha ha,maybe
<wrst-phone> cyberanger maybe elijah-mbp wont leave so quickly
<elijah-mbp> lol
<cyberanger> hehe
<wrst-phone> How are ypu doing elijah-mbp?
<elijah-mbp> busy - client emergency right now.  otherwise i wouldn't be online right now.
<cyberanger> wrst-phone: also, that IP is apperently from Brazil, so the issue could simply be trying to say more, I said hey, you said hello, he didn't say goodbye
<wrst-phone> Crud hope tou get it fixed quickly
<cyberanger> elijah-mbp: eek
<elijah-mbp> yeah, back in a few
<wrst-phone> Ah could be cyberanger
<wrst-phone> Later elijah-mbp
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-26
<wrst> oh wow
<wrst> and well my compiling resulted in unable to build the package!
<wrst> i think i needed to uninstall the firefox package first it looks like
<wrst> thought that would happen automagically
<Juzzy> hah
<Juzzy> i was a compile nazi back in the day
<Juzzy> then i realized, the shit from packages is absolutly just as good if not better
<Juzzy> unless you needed special compile time features
<pace_t_zulu> what's up wrst
<wrst> not much pace_t_zulu, all been going well?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea ... all is well ... you?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: been coding iOS apps
<pace_t_zulu> have 2 apps that should be in the app store in the near future
<wrst> yep doing well  pace_t_zulu, and cool on the iOS development
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: good to hear things are well
<wrst> what type of apps are you developing or are you able to reveal that info?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea ... this project is public
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: togoorder.com
<pace_t_zulu> first app is for consumers to place their orders
<pace_t_zulu> second app is for merchants to manage their orders/menus/events etc
<pace_t_zulu> and there is a 3rd app that will be like the first one but rebrandable for food truck/restaurant associations ... first brand will be nashville food truck association (NFTA)
<wrst> cool pace_t_zulu looks handy
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea ... been a cool project
<wrst> my wife has gone iOS crazy, iPad, iPhone...
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: so you'll be able to download the ToGoOrder app when its released ;)
<wrst> well my wife will be :)
<wrst> iOS is good stuff but just not my cup of tea, i am running cyanogenmod 10 on my samsung galaxy s 3
<pace_t_zulu> the galaxy s3 appears to have nice hardware
<wrst> i have been really happy with it, the samsung touch whiz interface is a pile in my opinion but i also don't care for iOS interface just no customization with either
<wrst> so of course i voided my warranty on the second day with the phone
<pace_t_zulu> that voids your warranty?
<pace_t_zulu> can't you just reinstall the stock os after wiping the phone?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: yep you can of course if something happened to the phone i suppose that could be an issue reinstalling
<wrst> but when you root the phone the warranty is void
<wrst> and you have to unlock the bootloader for verizon
<pace_t_zulu> oh
<pace_t_zulu> so you're modifying something else then
<wrst> yeah but it works sweet now
<wrst> my wife is in love with her iPhone5 she likes it better than me
<pace_t_zulu> wrst, how's work treating you?
<wrst> pretty well getting close to the end of the year almost my time to shine :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-27
<ComputerChic> Hi alll
<Unit193> Howdy.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-28
 * wrst notes no noise all day, hates to let that stand
<wrst> chris4585: you doing ok today?
<chris4585> yeah?
<chris4585> how are you wrst ?
<wrst> doing well messing around with debian some
<chris4585> fun
<wrst> yeah going to unstable and see how that is
<wrst> just using it on my goof off partition but i could use this
<chris4585> debian is something I've never really done, not after hearing some horror stories lol
<wrst> well of course if you run stable... there would be no horror stores but i think you would be running firefox 1.5 too
<wrst> err iceweasle
<chris4585> lol, firefox
<wrst> and chris4585 sadly its easier to get ubuntuone running on arch than debian, seems to me that stuff should be available on debian easily
<wrst> makes me think ubuntu people are pricks
<chris4585> wrst, that is really ironic, and everything is easier on arch
<chris4585> also I think no one cares enough to port unity over to debian so...
<chris4585> er ubuntuone*
<wrst> it really is
<wrst> yeah unity sucks but ubuntuone isn't bad and you would think Ubuntu would do that just to "give back"
<chris4585> I don't really like the cloud stuff, I haven't used it in a while but I never had a point
<wrst> easy backup
<chris4585> I guess, I'd rather just buy a harddrive for that lol
<chris4585> what does ubuntuone offer?
<wrst> remote backups are a must for important stuff
<wrst> dropbox features pretty much chris4585
<chris4585> well I mean 8gbs of storage?
<chris4585> also I don't use dropbox
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> 5GB
<chris4585> just seems like too little for myself
<chris4585> and still I don't trust those services
<chris4585> I'd rather just pay for a vpn and scp stuff or ftp it
<wrst> well i wouldn't want to put something on them that i wouldn't want everyone to see
<chris4585> yeah
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-29
 * xTEMPLARx peeks into the room
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: about time you bum
<wrst> :P
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> sorry it's been hectic at work lately
<xTEMPLARx> not much time for goofin'
<wrst> well xTEMPLARx that is just unacceptable
<xTEMPLARx> agreed, friend
<xTEMPLARx> how's the young'un doin?
<wrst> running around like a chicken with her head cut off... so doing great! yours?
<xTEMPLARx> getting along smashingly
<xTEMPLARx> i couldn't ask for a better son, imo
<xTEMPLARx> entering a join.me session with a customer... bbiaf
<wrst> see you later xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> join.me is crazy sluggish
<xTEMPLARx> argh
<wrst> well i'm crazy and sluggish too i should like that
<wrst> ohh thats not what you meant
<xTEMPLARx> ;)
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: my wife is gone this weekend starting friday night just me and the 20 month old red head
<wrst> if there is a house left it will be a mess
<xTEMPLARx> you're doomed
<wrst> nah we do pretty well together actually
<wrst> we are both stubborn and hard headed
<xTEMPLARx> heya wrst
<xTEMPLARx> do you know any kb shortcuts to gnome shell?
<xTEMPLARx> i.e., is there one to easily switch workspaces?
<wrst> ctl-alt-arrow key up or down
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i am now on kde got tired of every major gnome-shell update breaking all the extensions then having to wait weeks/months with a crippled desktop
<xTEMPLARx> really?
<xTEMPLARx> haha
<xTEMPLARx> guess I've been lucky
<xTEMPLARx> how many extensions were you using?
<xTEMPLARx> I MIGHT have one
<xTEMPLARx> maybe two
<xTEMPLARx> but I think just one
<wrst> had 3 or four, I like having icons in the panel as they should be that was the major one, and minor yes i know
<wrst> but the seem to be going somewhat backwards and just a pain as much as i loved gnome, i didn't leave them they left me
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: here is my current setup: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2959906/snapshot1.png
<xTEMPLARx> dual monitors?
<wrst> thats on my desktop have the same theme on my laptop
<xTEMPLARx> mine seems so much more antiquated by comparison
<xTEMPLARx> I like my desktop icons
<xTEMPLARx> or rather, desktop full-o-icons
<wrst> i use the desktop just for a workspace, for things i'm currently working with then off they go to what i consider a proper storage area
<wrst> needless to say by that screenshot i was piddling :)
<xTEMPLARx> yup
<xTEMPLARx> i still haven't given up my desktop clutter yet
<xTEMPLARx> but I think its kinda funny
<xTEMPLARx> for as different as gnome shell is
<wrst> but i'm enjoying kde 4.9, but whenever they change to kde 5.0 whenever that is and break everythign i will go back to gnome
<xTEMPLARx> mine has turned out not that different from what gnome 2 was giving me
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: my thing is i shouldn't have to work to make my desktop usable
<wrst> i shouldn't have to install a "tweak-tool"
<wrst> etc etc version 3.0 i get it, 3.2 sure, 3.4 starting to bother me, 3.6 really?
<chris4585> wrst, I agree
<wrst> i think the gnome devs really don't care what the users want, and that's their perogative so thats fine but I don't have to use it either
<chris4585> I'm happy in openbox land though where the parts are interchangeable
<xTEMPLARx> tweak tool is default, I believe, in the gnome shell 3.6 install with 12.10 gnomebuntu
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: but its not a default gnome tool
<xTEMPLARx> and it should be, for sure
<wrst> and its hackish looking and hackish at best
<xTEMPLARx> its like not including a preferences menu
<wrst> kde you have that lovely system settings that is very os x like but works very nicely
<xTEMPLARx> yeah, but does it play nice with the rest of the network?
<xTEMPLARx> i never had it work well with the network
<wrst> kde?
<xTEMPLARx> it was just the file manager
<xTEMPLARx> yes
<wrst> dolphin actually works now, very well
<xTEMPLARx> browsing network shares in KDE (the last time I tried it) was clunky and difficult
<xTEMPLARx> samba shares that is
<chris4585> isn't it clunky and difficult in gnome?
<wrst> actually around kde 4.5 i wanted to change but dolphin was horrible but now you just go to the network shares and it works
<chris4585> I've literally never had it work properly
<xTEMPLARx> it rendered my workflow here next to impossible
<wrst> chris4585: i always had good luck with samba in gnome, and now it works well in kde
<xTEMPLARx> chris4585: actually no... i have NO problems with samba interactivity
<chris4585> ah, well I guess I always had bad luck with it
<wrst> xTEMPLARx, chris4585 many times is that the actual desktop or is it how the backend is set up?
<chris4585> I prefer to have ssh and sftp
<wrst> chris4585: that's my preference but at my house with windows and mac, samba is just the easy route and it works very nicely
<wrst> but when i transfer large files, i use ssh seems to work better/quicker for me
<chris4585> backend I guess? and wrst yeah whatever is easiest
<xTEMPLARx> no complaints with samba's speed on our network
<xTEMPLARx> and this being a 90% windows-based company, samba it is
<chris4585> I rarely transfer files and when I do I just use filezilla or scp or sshfs or something like that
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: probably something in my setup truth be told and I'm not exactly operating on great hardware either atom processor 1GB of RAM is my file server and not a super fast hard drive either, and 10/100 network card
<xTEMPLARx> Ah so
<xTEMPLARx> this is a quad-core amd box with a good nvidia card in it
<xTEMPLARx> still just a 100baseT network tho
<wrst> that makes a difference i would think :)
<wrst> but still not a 3 dollar newegg card ;)
<xTEMPLARx> our network is being difficult
<wrst> but i don't have enterprise class routing equipment so i have lots o' bottlenecks and now that we have 10-15 devices on our network i'm starting to notice it even at home
<chris4585> xTEMPLARx, what cpu? I have a Phenom II 960T Zosma 3ghz overclocked to 3.2ghz
<xTEMPLARx> we definitely don't have enterprise-class anything here
<chris4585> enterprise stuff is expensive....
<xTEMPLARx> we have a pfsense router that I built, and an old dell box for a linux-based filestorage machine
<wrst> we have 3 phones, 2 tablets, 2 laptops, 1 wii, 2 directv receivers, 1 desktop, 1 server, on our network when we are all at home
<xTEMPLARx> chris4585: I've got an AMD Phenom II X4 840 at 3.2GHz
<wrst> that seems to slow our wifi down
<wrst> xTEMPLARx:  you use pfsense at home?
<xTEMPLARx> i couldn't trick them into springing for the black edition though :(
<chris4585> xTEMPLARx, nice :) I like phenoms especially with how cheap they are today
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  nope just the netgear vpn router
<wrst> ahh ok
<xTEMPLARx> chris4585: amen to t hat... this machine and my machine at home both run them and they're splendid
<chris4585> I got the black edition and its kind of nice to know I can tinker with it
<xTEMPLARx> http://i.imgur.com/aD9FA.jpg
<wrst> i have thought about upgrading our router because with all our devices wifi gets a little wiggly sometime especially now that my daughter has my old phone and watches youtube videos when its time to settle down at night
<xTEMPLARx> that's my work desktop atm, wrst
<chris4585> eventually I'd like to get an 8350... when I get another job
<chris4585> xTEMPLARx, I like the theme
<xTEMPLARx> I think its more or less default
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: clean your room young man
<xTEMPLARx> but i'm using AWN on the side there
<xTEMPLARx> can't get AWN to install via debs on 12.10 at home though
<xTEMPLARx> so I installed docky
<xTEMPLARx> I don't like docky
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: there is a dock extension that wasn't too bad
<xTEMPLARx> I'm considering compiling awn
<wrst> if it isn't broken :)
<xTEMPLARx> one thing that I can't get to work on here is conky
<chris4585> xTEMPLARx, try cairo-dock
<xTEMPLARx> it does strange things
<chris4585> I thought awn was the golden child until I tried cairo...
<xTEMPLARx> I used cairo-dock back in the day, and awn beat it out
<xTEMPLARx> but then again, AWN isn't being maintained now
<chris4585> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mdeebtOzIS1r1lde1o1_1280.jpg
<xTEMPLARx> so cairo may be king
<chris4585> cairo is basically compiz of the docks...
<xTEMPLARx> what sort of mouse-over animations does it provide?
<xTEMPLARx> nice looking desktop
<wrst> cairo-dock is cool!
<chris4585> fire, 3d cube, stairs, uh a few others I don't remember
<chris4585> zoom
<wrst> i used it back in my expirmentation days
<wrst> that's with desktops not drugs
<xTEMPLARx> I use a little bounce/squish animation on mine that works really nicely and smoothly
<chris4585> xTEMPLARx, thanks, when I take a screenshot I try to make an art form lol
<xTEMPLARx> chris4585: lol
<chris4585> wrst, you funny
<wrst> chris4585: at least you clean up before you take a screen shot
 * wrst eyes xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> so what are you using there?  that's not gnome shell is it?
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  my desktop is covered with UTILITY.  there's nothing to clean up
<chris4585> nope, just my openbox with cairo-dock, nautilus and conky
<xTEMPLARx> ah openbox
<xTEMPLARx> openbox is pretty useful
<chris4585> honestly its too simple and it just works
<xTEMPLARx> fast and basic without being so basic that it hurts
<chris4585> yeah
<xTEMPLARx> I cannot argue against it
<xTEMPLARx> :)
<wrst> that looks really nice chris4585
<chris4585> wrst, thanks :)
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i can always argue... now I'm not always effective
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> chris4585:  very osx 'ish looking also no offense intended :)
<wrst> i mean that in a good way
<chris4585> none taken, I even tried to do that sort of, http://chris4585.tumblr.com/post/33882118393/normally-i-have-icons-and-stuff-but-i-killed
<chris4585> os x does look nice...
<chris4585> I think that ^ was with awn though
<wrst> yeah chris4585 i just find using it is a little bit limiting, no right click irritates me
<xTEMPLARx> You've inspired me... i'm shrinking the size of my awn bar so it's not so geriatric
<wrst> unless you use a non apple mouse
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> wrst, I think you can right click if you hold down a button on the keyboard or something
<wrst> chris4585: you can but thats lame
<xTEMPLARx> my awn bar was kinda like this:  http://bit.ly/QsFLZ3
<chris4585> when I found out... I was like, but why not just use a mouse with two buttons?
<wrst> especially on a 1500 buck laptop
<chris4585> xTEMPLARx, that looks like a phone
<xTEMPLARx> my little pony, eh?
<chris4585> lol?
<wrst> my wife however loves her macbook, her iphone her ipad her ipod etc etc
<xTEMPLARx> i'm confused
<xTEMPLARx> that is a phone
<xTEMPLARx> but look how huge the buttons are
<chris4585> xTEMPLARx, yes
<xTEMPLARx> its for old people who can't see too good
<wrst> your awn bar looks like a phone?
<chris4585> xTEMPLARx, oh lol gotcha
<xTEMPLARx> <------ old people who can't see too good
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you are over 40 i suppose that qualifies you ;)
<xTEMPLARx> next I'm gonna get me one of those metal horns to hear with
<wrst> ha ha
<xTEMPLARx> but I'll have to get two so I can still get good stereo separation
<chris4585> xTEMPLARx, I honestly thought my bar was huge, I think I normally make it about 40 - 56px
<chris4585> or something like that
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: too much loud music?
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  pretty much
<wrst> at least it was worth it
<xTEMPLARx> now see you guys aren't doing much for my productivity
<xTEMPLARx> now I'm all scheming on how I can change my layout
<wrst> i'm not helping mine either
<chris4585> I should be asleep
<chris4585> lol
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  it kinda was.  my hearing loss is mainly in my right ear, so I can still hear my boy loud and clear in the left ear
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i have been spending all my wasted time messing with my phone just got into cyanogenmod
<xTEMPLARx> oh nooooes
<xTEMPLARx> having fun with it?
<wrst> yes I love it, hav ea samsung galaxy s3 and its a much better phoen without the samsung touchwhiz stuff
<wrst> but i'm still an awful speller !
<chris4585> wrst, I wish I had one...
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  does your cell provider not care if you monkey around?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: oh i'm sure they do since i voided the warranty and unlocked the bootloader
<xTEMPLARx> know what would be good fun?  if someone would port android to the iphone
<wrst> its verizon, aka the great satan of the phone industry
<xTEMPLARx> to replace iOS, that is
<xTEMPLARx> I consider AT&T to fill that role, wrst
<xTEMPLARx> verizon has great coverage
<wrst> ha ha
<chris4585> so do I
<xTEMPLARx> and decent service
<chris4585> AT&T is evil
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: they do but they are lacking in customer service
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: my wife got an iphone5
<xTEMPLARx> they must have gone downhill since I was with'em
<chris4585> okay guys, bed time
<xTEMPLARx> how's she likin' it?
<xTEMPLARx> sleep well, sir
<wrst> she likes it but she really likes iStuff
<wrst> a little too limiting for my taste
<xTEMPLARx> well, as it pertains to my ipad and phone, limiting is a welcome environment
<xTEMPLARx> less worry about villains from without trying to get into'em
<wrst> well i'm sure that i don't have anything "calling home" now
<wrst> and with CM you can do all sorts of things to lock your phone if you want
<xTEMPLARx> oh I'm sure
<xTEMPLARx> I guess that's just a device I want to just work and be what it is, rather than tinker with
<xTEMPLARx> maybe I'm getting old
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> honestly, though, its been a refreshing experience as a tool
<xTEMPLARx> the ipad anyway
<xTEMPLARx> that doesn't mean I'd want my desktop to be anything remotely like that
<xTEMPLARx> it still needs to be my little sandbox
<xTEMPLARx> brb
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: no i certainly get that and I think the devices are very good, just one of those, not for me things
<xTEMPLARx> installing openbox for tinkering
<wrst> that's more serious tinkering than cyanogenmod on my phone xTEMPLARx :)
<xTEMPLARx> not really
<xTEMPLARx> openbox is pretty good, and still functional
<xTEMPLARx> plus, all my core software I need to access should still work there
<wrst> could spend a lot more time with it
<xTEMPLARx> so if an emergency arises here, I won't be dead in the water
<xTEMPLARx> is there a CLI client for quassel?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: ohh i only pull in well proven stuff on my phone i trust them more than i trust OTA updates from verizon
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: not that I know of, i have seen it discussed but have a nice client on my phone
<xTEMPLARx> well the one thing you can trust verizon to do is lock features out and keep you from fully utilizing your phone
<xTEMPLARx> even on my limited old LG ENV2 I had, they locked stuff out... really, verizon?  the phone only does like 4 things
<xTEMPLARx> wonder how big a footprint (diskspace-wise) kde takes up these days
<xTEMPLARx> of course, if I have to ask, I probably can't afford it, right?
<xTEMPLARx> :P
<xTEMPLARx> brb again
<xTEMPLARx> in openbox now
<xTEMPLARx> methinks they are making it too difficult to change the background
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: footprint of kde and gnome i don't think are much different
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: long time no see!
<RagnarokAngel> lol thanks wrst
<RagnarokAngel> I'm actually in here because of a class about linguisttics :-p
<RagnarokAngel> *linguistics
<RagnarokAngel> hurray analyzing the way that we talk on the internet
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: are you bored? :)
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: lol no, I'm opening up the logs adn we're talking about the differences in Internet communications
<RagnarokAngel> the conventions of informal email vs chat vs formal email
<wrst> ahh well we are an interesting bunch here
<wrst> i always view formal emial like a letter
<xTEMPLARx> \/\/|-|47'5 \/\/|20|\|G w17h |-| w3 741K?
<xTEMPLARx> |-|0w
<xTEMPLARx> *
<xTEMPLARx> hah
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: ?
<xTEMPLARx> still can't figure out how to put up an image as my desktop background
<wrst> take it there isn't a right click change background option :)
<xTEMPLARx> not at all
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: yeah, we're talking about a linguists assumptions about email in 2006 vs reality of 2012
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: i'm thinking that it is much less formal now?
<xTEMPLARx> argh!
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: actually, moreso.
<RagnarokAngel> all our informal convo is moving to other platforms
<RagnarokAngel> like here
<RagnarokAngel> or facebook/twitter/insert your favorite trendy social media
<RagnarokAngel> difficulty in classifying chat vs email as well
<wrst> ahh that makes sense RagnarokAngel, perfect sense, email is the new sending a letter
<wrst> ?
<RagnarokAngel> it's the new professional communication :-p
<RagnarokAngel> sending a letter is usu going to be on facebook now tbh
<RagnarokAngel> at least for most people collegiate aged or younger
<xTEMPLARx> which is scary, imo, as it gives an awful lot of power to FB
<xTEMPLARx> no patience to figure out openbox atm
<xTEMPLARx> back in gnome
<xTEMPLARx> I did do some much-needed scaling, though, so it feels as though I have more room now
<wrst> looks like one of those things you spend a weekend on xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> probably so
<xTEMPLARx> it'd be nice, then, if, once you're done with your setup, you can save a block of files/settings so that you could quickly duplicate that setup on another machine
<wrst> then i wouldn't backup my home directory and lose all the settings when i do something foolish
<xTEMPLARx> i'm sure you can
<wrst> surely there is a .openbox folder or soemthing?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: what should i go get for lunch?
<xTEMPLARx> what's close to you?
<wrst> not much
<wrst> dairy queen, burger king you know those two should get married, anyway hardees and subway nothing that is local that is good really
<xTEMPLARx> better enjoy dairy queen while you still can
<xTEMPLARx> you'll miss it once it's gone
<xTEMPLARx> all of the dairy queens from our area are gone
<xTEMPLARx> none in loudon, blount or knox counties, and even gone outa roane county I believe
<xTEMPLARx> no blizzards
<xTEMPLARx> no GOOD dip cones
 * xTEMPLARx cries
<wrst> really xTEMPLARx, seems to be going strong here
<xTEMPLARx> glad to hear they didn't just disappear
<wrst> no had a blizzard last week
<xTEMPLARx> take it back, I just discovered two locations in knoxville, both of which are too far from me
<wrst> subway salad for me today, but the cookies probably ruined the salad effect xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> don't think of it that way
<xTEMPLARx> think of it as the salad paved the way for the possibility of the cookies
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: that sounds like my type of thinking
<wrst> my fatty fat fat thinking :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-30
 * wrst stares at xTEMPLARx
 * xTEMPLARx peaks out of his box
<xTEMPLARx> ever since lowering the system fonts of my machine here, I'm much happier with my screen :D
<xTEMPLARx> oh and I turned my desktop icons off just for you, wrst.
<xTEMPLARx> theyre still there, just not visible
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> wish Chrome would use the window manager's borders instead of its own
<xTEMPLARx> at least it follows the color scheme somewhat
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i thought chrome had that option?
<xTEMPLARx> eh?
<xTEMPLARx> to be honest, I"ve never looked for one
<xTEMPLARx> so I dunno
<wrst> in kde i have it doing it its in teh options
<wrst> *the
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you mean like this? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2959906/kde7.png
<xTEMPLARx> thats chromium though
<xTEMPLARx> is chrome the same in that regard?
<wrst> yes it is
<wrst> its in the settings, and curious why do you run chrome i find chromium updates come my way faster with no extra repos?
<xTEMPLARx> last I heard chromium wasn't being as actively maintained, and chrome works fine, so no reason to NOT use it.
<wrst> oh yeah in the ubuntu repos its not being maintained
<wrst> i remember that last time i attempted to run ubuntu
<wrst> another reason i've decided against that
<wrst> you had to add a ppa and that was sad that they would rather you use a closed sourced version than the true open source version
<xTEMPLARx> I wouldn't say that
<xTEMPLARx> because chrome itself isn't an automatic option
<xTEMPLARx> you have to seek it out as well
<xTEMPLARx> its more like they'd prefer you use firefox
<wrst> they advertise it with the installer
<xTEMPLARx> which installer?
<xTEMPLARx> not in the 12.10 I did at home
<wrst> the ubuntu 12.04 isntaller did and it was on their website at one time
<xTEMPLARx> i had to go find it
<xTEMPLARx> it wasn't an option :\
<wrst> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/web-browsing
<xTEMPLARx> huh
<wrst> it was one of the things in the installer had firefox then had a pic of the chrome icon as an option
<xTEMPLARx> i wonder if it was there if you enabled third party sources
<xTEMPLARx> and thats why I didn't see it
<xTEMPLARx> you have an elephant's memory, mr. wrst
<wrst> i just remember stuff that hacks me off xTEMPLARx :)
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<wrst> i mean really they could push the open source version of the project and really no one would notice the difference i don't
<xTEMPLARx> why on earth would that hack you off?
<xTEMPLARx> you have a short fuse, methinks
<wrst> because you would think ubuntu would use opensource and push opensource when at all possible
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you been talking to my wife?
<wrst> :)
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> but really they use the same logo one is just blue
<xTEMPLARx> no sir, that'd be inappropriate.  I had my wife talk to her
<wrst> oh no they would both be mad then some how
<xTEMPLARx> thats true
 * xTEMPLARx rethinks his position
<xTEMPLARx> found the option
<xTEMPLARx> I was already using the option to use the system theme for the colors, which explains why it matched.  But now its using the same top bar too :D
<wrst> see my anger helped you out ;)
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: https://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/x86_64/chromium/
<xTEMPLARx> archy archy archy
<xTEMPLARx> all in the family!
<wrst> if they can do it ubuntu could!
<wrst> and I'm not wanting to go all richard stallman on it but really
<xTEMPLARx> too late
<xTEMPLARx> you already have RS in your nick
<wrst> but no M :)
<xTEMPLARx> whatever you got to say to yourself to sleep at night, man
<wrst> ha h a
<wrst> but i run chrome on windows at work so just call me hypocritical
 * wrst does not want to compile software on windows
<xTEMPLARx> no binaries available?
<wrst> there are but they don't autuo update or didn't once upon a time
<xTEMPLARx> always an excuse
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> but really i'm not an opensource zealot but just strikes me if you are ubuntu instead of adevertising the orange and yellow logo you would do the blue logo  and just put Chromium the open source project behind Google Chrome and be done
<xTEMPLARx> I'm sure there's more of a reason behind it than simple open or closed-source
<wrst> i'm sure probably because they just don't want to have to keep another browser and support it and thats fine
<wrst> and i really do get it
<wrst> but after using debian a litlte bit this week i really get frustrated with ubuntu
<wrst> but ubuntu isn't for me so much i don't guess
<xTEMPLARx> traitorous pig-dog!
 * xTEMPLARx makes phone calls to arrange the firing squad.
<wrst> ha ha well i like my ubuntu server
<wrst> i think they are just ruining their desktop one release at a time
<xTEMPLARx> gimme a bullet list
<wrst> * Unity
<wrst> that's my list
<wrst> and as GNOME and Ubuntu get farther a part its going to be interesting, for one it looks like gnome is going to have systemd as a dependency possibly with the next realease, so lots of hacking to get it functional with upstart
<wrst> and KDE on ubuntu is lackluster at best and pathetic at worse
<wrst> so you don't hav ea good alternative of the full featured desktops, all that in my opinion of course
<xTEMPLARx> due to lack of full support, since they're banking on Unity
<wrst> which opinions are well like rear ends :)
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: exactly so that leaves you going somewhere else or battling silly battles
<xTEMPLARx> Okay, all of that makes sense
<wrst> now xbuntu is probably the best of the alternate desktops but i'm not a huge xfce fan but if someone is its solid
<wrst> again all my opinion :)
<wrst> and some people love unity I have wanted to because i hope ubuntu is very successful but I just can't use it, it gets in the way
<xTEMPLARx> I was the same way with gnome shell
<xTEMPLARx> for a few minutes
<xTEMPLARx> but with Unity, every time I try it again that same few minutes goes by and I'm still just as annoyed
<xTEMPLARx> gnome shell grew on me quickly
<xTEMPLARx> but, like you say, if they're fully supporting unity and gnome shell becomes a red-headed step-child
<xTEMPLARx> still, though, the support that ubuntu has is hard to ignore
<xTEMPLARx> i.e., lots of softwares available pre-packaged in .deb
<wrst> yes true xTEMPLARx, i have all the same stuff with arch so its really not a big difference once you get the system set up
<xTEMPLARx> all?
<xTEMPLARx> I'm talking about 3rd party .debs here
<xTEMPLARx> for example, Steam for Linux
<wrst> its there :)
<xTEMPLARx> don't you tell stories!
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/steam/
<wrst> its not 100% needless to say but its there
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i use ubuntuone in kde on arch and it works better than it did in kubuntu when i tried it granted that was a couple years ago
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> ubuntu one was something I wanted to like but dropbox wins in that regard
<xTEMPLARx> or rather, in that arena
<xTEMPLARx> poor choice of words there
<xTEMPLARx> still, I did purchase an album from the ubuntu one music store
<wrst> yes i use them both
<wrst> dropbox is my go to and i use ubuntuone more for a backup of my documents and what not but not so much stuff i need synced
<wrst> hello jfenn2199
<xTEMPLARx> dropbox is just too universal to ignore it as the primary solution
<xTEMPLARx> wb jfenn2199
<xTEMPLARx> my worship pastor at church uses it to disseminate sheet music and such to the instrumentalists
<xTEMPLARx> instrumentalists
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> fun word
<wrst> nice word
<wrst> yeah i use it allt he time to send files via the public link etc, and ubuntu one works nicely crossplatform and mobile but just not as good on the integration
<xTEMPLARx> i wish conky worked properly with gnome shell :(
<xTEMPLARx> mobile?  is there an iOS port?
<xTEMPLARx> :D
 * wrst has never had the patience for conky
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: yes there is
<xTEMPLARx> sho nuff
<wrst> https://one.ubuntu.com/
<xTEMPLARx> GJ canonical!
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i'm the one not using ubuntu here....
<wrst> :P
<xTEMPLARx> that didn't exist back in the day
<xTEMPLARx> have you seen the new Nexus 4 from google?
<wrst> yes wish i had seen it a little early i woudl have considered getting it and going the prepaid route with it
<wrst> i love my s3 now that i have cyanogenmod on it but that would have saved me some work :)
<xTEMPLARx> yup
<xTEMPLARx> 299 for an unlocked phone
<wrst> yeah that's killer
<xTEMPLARx> and using straight talk, 45 a month for unlimited calling and internet
<wrst> could have saved a lot of money
<xTEMPLARx> and its a good-sized phone
<xTEMPLARx> nice rez on the screen
<wrst> yep
<wrst> very
<xTEMPLARx> its probably the first android phone I've seen that's made me think "Hrmmm... "
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i must say the SIII is no slouch once you get the samsung ROM ditched after that its a force
<xTEMPLARx> its amazing how the big carrier's hamstring their phones
<wrst> well that and this is more samsung doing it, the touchwhizz interface just isn't that great
<wrst> plus its android 4.0.4 and i'm on 4.1.2 which has google now and all the good stuff
<xTEMPLARx> gotchya
<xTEMPLARx> sorry, but for technology, I dig Google's direction
<xTEMPLARx> granted, they want all mah info!
<xTEMPLARx> but still, they make great tools
<wrst> google wants your info, apple wants all your money, your choice :)
<wrst> and windows... well do they make mobile devices?
<wrst> and xTEMPLARx i thought you were an apple guy ?
<xTEMPLARx> I love my ipad
<xTEMPLARx> and my iphone works amazingly well
<xTEMPLARx> so it'll be hard to convince me to go elsewhere
<xTEMPLARx> however, I can't afford a new iphone
<xTEMPLARx> i'm still using a 3GS
<xTEMPLARx> which is plenty fast and still able to play current apps
<xTEMPLARx> run*
<wrst> i came close on an iphone but.... just couldn't see it really
<xTEMPLARx> but for 299 for what I consider to be a micro-tablet with phone service
<wrst> and my wifes phone is great, but glad i went the way i did
<xTEMPLARx> that's not awful
<xTEMPLARx> wonder if there's a version of OnSong for android
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: my s3 is a little large but like you said its a micro tablet
<wrst> what is onsong?
<wrst> its not in the store
<xTEMPLARx> http://www.onsongapp.com/
<xTEMPLARx> no droid version
<xTEMPLARx> i wouldn't use it on the phone anyway
<xTEMPLARx> just the ipad
<xTEMPLARx> so not sure why I even asked the question
<wrst> that page turn would be nice but i pretty much do the rest with ccli, and dropbox
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: seems like there are apps on android only that would keep you away from moving to iOS and apps on iOS that would keep you from moving to android?
<xTEMPLARx> onsong isn't about how you distribute the songs so much as just being a digital chord chart with an amazing repository of song charts available thru it.  granted, they come from a third-party source that you have to sub to, but that's okay.  it works and I dig it
<xTEMPLARx> but you're right on the app exclusivity side
<xTEMPLARx> i had fun using ssh from my old iphone when I had Cydia installed on it
<xTEMPLARx> but I felt like the phone was slow enough without asking it to do things it didn't need to try to do
<xTEMPLARx> http://bit.ly/Szg73a  <--- hilarious.  apologies for the "S" word in it, though.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: yeah i use song select on my phone and have pdf's of everything on dropbox
<xTEMPLARx> PDFs work pretty well, too, but these actually tend to run faster since they're not pdfs and having to load them
<xTEMPLARx> think of it in terms of loading text files versus pdfs
<xTEMPLARx> which most of the native onsong charts are (text that is)
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i think my wife experiences that
<xTEMPLARx> it'll load PDFs too
<wrst> i can do sheet music if need be also
<wrst> plus using something a little more official from ccli
<xTEMPLARx> yeah
<wrst> but the pedal... that's great
<wrst> i would trade that in for the pedal i do believe
<wrst> and i smeel somethign electrical... not good
<xTEMPLARx> http://bit.ly/SzikM3
<wrst> cool
<xTEMPLARx> hehe
<xTEMPLARx> i typed /list in my server window
<xTEMPLARx> still going
<Guest439> fail
<wrst> howdy howdy
<Ubik> and wtf it changed my nick i have no idea, lol
<xTEMPLARx> It's crazy cool like that
<Ubik> hah
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  how many of you are there on here?
<xTEMPLARx> I reckon he's left to go to Dairy Queen and enjoy him a frosty Blizzard.  Lucky dog.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: what do you mean?
<xTEMPLARx> in #archlinux there's a "wesleystout" user
<wrst> ahh yes thats on a debian server i forgot was running :)
<wrst> i don't like archlinux i'm afraid to be in there so i use something else :)
<xTEMPLARx> so you use your REAL name in there
<xTEMPLARx> that makes sense
<xTEMPLARx> XD
<wrst> well no it doesn't xTEMPLARx reason i need to turn that server off
<wrst> and xTEMPLARx what are you doing in #archlinux ?
<wrst> i have never said a word in there
<xTEMPLARx> poking around
<xTEMPLARx> seein' what kinda room it is
<wrst> it is an interesting "community" pretty much read the manual
<wrst> which they have a really good manual
<wrst> so they are really right
<xTEMPLARx> that seems somewhat counter-community
<wrst> yeah its not so much community
<xTEMPLARx> like archlinux is run by former KGB agents
<wrst> sorta
<xTEMPLARx> hrm
<xTEMPLARx> makes me wanna push buttons until I get kicked outa the room
<xTEMPLARx> must...resist..urge..to troll
<wrst> ha ha they pull the trigger fast
<xTEMPLARx> I bet I could interject in the current discussion with something like "Ah, but I don't ever HAVE that problem because I use Unity and Unity is the best etc etc etc..."
<xTEMPLARx> or I could ask how to install Unity on arch
<xTEMPLARx> ooo
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you can
<xTEMPLARx> sssh
<wrst> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Unity
<xTEMPLARx> i can't do it
<wrst> can't do what?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: ^
<xTEMPLARx> I started to pester the archlinux channel about installing unity on arch and playing dumb when they told me stuff... I was gonna start rambling about how I didn't know how to install this "ubuntu" program on arch and could somebody please just help me blah blah blah
<xTEMPLARx> couldn't do it
<wrst> yeah they just would have kicked you anyway
<wrst> oh xTEMPLARx if you do !ubuntu in channel you get this link: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_rbeqbj-n1Z0/Skeak1qBGyI/AAAAAAAAAeM/3k_ntrDWmOw/s1600-h/ubuntu.png
<xTEMPLARx> rofl
<wrst> gotta admit that is pretty good
<xTEMPLARx> totally :D
<wrst> i have considered isntalling unity just to see what it is like on arch
<wrst> ubuntu one works rather nicely in arch
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<xTEMPLARx> night all
<wrst> night xTEMPLARx, have a good weekendd
<wrst> *weekend
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-01
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> how are you doing ?
<chris4585> good, you?
<wrst> doing well, waiting on the little one to get up and head out here in a few
<chris4585> at least I'm not the only one who sleeps the day away
<wrst> well she isn't two yet :P
<chris4585> hehehe
<wrst> but working on a 3 hour nap
<wrst> chris4585: I put my Debian install to unstable
<chris4585> living on the wild side?
<chris4585> how is it?
<wrst> well its OK but not as current as arch but works well
<chris4585> so like ubuntu?
<wrst> boot time is a lot more systemd really boots a lot quicker
<chris4585> neat
<wrst> well in my opinion a lot better especially using KDE
<chris4585> sounds pretty good then
<wrst> it is but still not arch
<wrst> but on a server I don't think you can beat it
<wrst> but I like my Ubuntu server also
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-02
<cyberanger> wb ComputerChic
<ComputerChic> Hi all
<wrst> chris4585: hello
<chris4585> hey wrst
 * wrst hopes it wasn't something he said
<cyberanger> wrst: depends, did you say /kick chris4585 ;-)
<wrst> didn't mean to cyberanger :)
<wrst> wb chris4585 ;)
<chris4585> thanks
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-25
<wrst> dentist... im not a fan :)
<wrst> wb netritious
<netritious> ty wrst :D
<wrst> you're welcome netritious :)
<wrst> happy monday or as I am calling it this week, Wednesday
<netritious> same to you wrst...cooking a turkey this year?
<wrst> no we go places that they cook it... thankfully
<wrst> if it were up to me we would grill burgers
<wrst> I'm not a terribly huge turkey fan
<netritious> I cook one every year, usually a 8-12 pounder traditional style in a roasting pan.
<netritious> most of the time it's a quick byte of it here and then off elsewhere, the rest doomed to leftovers for the next week lol.
 * netritious loves turkey and mayo week
<netritious> *bite lol
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> actually a good turkey sandwich I do like
<wrst> and I like the dressing
<wrst> I think its just the nothing but turkey for a week
<netritious> yeah, that's why I avoid it all year long
<wrst> good move :)
<wrst> my parents usually cook steak... I like that :)
<netritious> Hm steak...cowturken?
<netritious> j/k :)
<wrst> ha ha just cow
<netritious> Part of me wonders if anyone has tried that yet, and part of me knows someone probably has
<wrst> ha ha likely
<cyberanger> I'm thankful for this completely non-kosher pulled pork bbq
<wrst> ha ha
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-27
<average_guy> I'm doing a tradional bird netritious.  Pretty stoked about it too.  I look forward to turkey all year.
<average_guy> I hope that all of you fellers are staying safe on the roads
<netritious> average_guy: I still would like to see how a cowturken comes out :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-28
<elijah-mbp> i've been cooking turkeys for weeks - they're so unbelievably cheap after about october 1st.  mom and dad will provide the big turkey and a ham tomorrow.
<wrst> netritious: a really small cow or a really big turkey?
<netritious> lol wrst
<netritious> elijah-mbp: why so many turkeys?
<wrst> how you doing netritious?
<elijah-mbp> well.... turkey is pretty damn tasty if you can cook.  :)
<elijah-mbp> i adore turkey sandwiches.  mostly turkey, mayo, black pepper.  wheat bread.
<elijah-mbp> it scratches an itch that otherwise doesn't get attention.  because deli poultry meat is nasty as hell.
<elijah-mbp> the slime on sliced turkey or sliced chicken is repellent.
<wrst> elijah-mbp: I have to agree, I actually like turkey sandwiches much more than the the thanksgiving day part of it
<wrst> and do I dare ask what type of repellent ?
<Juzzy> wow bitcoins are $1100
<wrst> wow
 * cyberanger goes to rob a bitcoin bank
 * cyberanger whistles innocently while searching google for the nearest one
<elijah-mbp> wrst:  leftover turkey sandwiches FTW.
 * average_guy is listening to some Fun Loving Criminals thinking about knockin over banks now
<cyberanger> average_guy: lol
<cyberanger> elijah-mbp: I also agree, but when my thanksgiving is working, watching people lose sight of the whole point of the day, drinking crude oil seems like a step up
 * cyberanger would not choose to drink crude oil, but I also wouldn't choose to forget about a holiday dinner becuase somebody is running a sale
<wrst> agreed elijah-mbp
<netritious> wrst: doing fine this Thanksgiving, you?
<netritious> and Happy Thanksgiving LoCoTn
<average_guy> ohhh.... sooo stuffed
<Unit193> Eat more?
<average_guy> ugh,  I'm never gunna eat again
<average_guy> for at least an hour :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-29
<wrst> netritious: yes doing very well
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-30
<wrst> happy spinning DJOmnifrog
<Unit193> DJFroggin'
<DJOmnifrog> :D
<Unit193> OmniDJ.
<Unit193> wrst: Howdy again.
<DJOmnifrog> I was supposed to be off 2 minutes ago but the next DJ didn't show
<wrst> DJOmnifrog: that seems to be a resounding theme with you :)
<wrst> Unit193: having a good night?
<wrst> DJOmnifrog = responsible adult
<DJOmnifrog> it does
<Unit193> Having to stick around after the job, yes.
<DJOmnifrog> might be another 2 hour, who knows
<DJOmnifrog> playing Whitesnake now
<wrst> Unit193: everyone likes staying after work... that's living the dream!
<Unit193> http://assets.amuniversal.com/9cfe2180fbdc013017b5001dd8b71c47 Ahahahahahahaha!  Yes, so very true! :P
<Unit193> chris4585: Howdy.
<chris4585> Unit193, salutations
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-11-25
<wrst> http://pocketnow.com/2014/11/25/ubuntu-touch-meizu
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-11-26
<Omnifrog> NEVAR!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-11-27
<Unit193> Happy thanksgiving.
<cyberanger> Happy thanksgiving!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-24
<minasota> http://thisissecurity.net/2015/11/23/hackers-do-the-haka-part-1/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-26
<th0m_> Any advice how to install Windows 10 after Linux Mint 17.1?
<th0m_> Says insert proper device at boot
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-27
<Unit193> Happy Thanksgiving, people of Tennessee.
<average_guy> nice
<minasota> it's quite, almost too quite...
<cyberanger> So quiet you can hear a PING drop
<Juzzy> https://www.dropbox.com/s/93h44vstyfyv1p2/Photo%20Nov%2027%2C%204%2049%2034%20PM.jpg?dl=0
<Juzzy> my 35' neon mega tree (LEDs_
<Juzzy> )
<Juzzy> the flag pole is just over 40
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-28
<minasota> http://samuel-warde.com/2015/11/finally-the-cia-admits-covering-up-jfk-assassination/
<minasota> nice Juzzy
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-29
<cyberanger> Think I just have to get postfix and dovecot into docker, everything else should be running in docker containers now
 * cyberanger Hopes it'll make life easier in the long term
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-30
<minasota> anyone seeing any bad weather yet?
<wrst> minasota: nothing in the cookeville area, or nothing I can hear anyway
<minasota> wrst: it's headed your way
<minasota> Tornado warnings here
<minasota> err, watch not warning
<minasota> looks like it's all going to past just south of you wrst
<minasota> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/cookeville-tn/38501/weather-radar/335664
<wrst> Hopefully it will get southeast TN a good dose of rain
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-12-01
<wrst> Howdy Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hi wrst
<minasota> question
<wrst> hello Omnifrog, minasota
<minasota> hello wrst Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hi minasota
<Omnifrog> answer: when in doubt always choose C
<minasota> I've been using Disconnect extension. When I logged into Digital Ocean I see this
<minasota> https://box.jurado.xyz/cloud/index.php/s/I0VQYTWudMytFSr
<Omnifrog> there is nothing there
<minasota> doesn't work?
<minasota> crap, don't tell me that lol. I just updated my owncloud... I hope it's not broken
<Omnifrog> ah, a page popped up
<Omnifrog> lots of circles
<minasota> yeah, so why is facebook and twitter trying to get info from DO? If you don't block them, they do
<Omnifrog> they want info from _everywhere_
<minasota> I guess I just wanted to trust DO... sucks
<minasota> btw Omnifrog where you able to view the image?
<Omnifrog> yeah, prolly a bad idea
<Omnifrog> I was after a bit
<minasota> How long did it take to load if you don't mind me asking
<Omnifrog> the better part of a minute maybe?
<minasota> hmmm
<Omnifrog> I kept going back to the browser to see if it loaded. eventually it opened
<minasota> I have no idea why that is...
<Omnifrog> might be on my end
<Omnifrog> we had a good deal of storm related problems today
<minasota> Maybe, but I updated my server and I ran into a problem of pyOpenSSL and recent python updates
<Omnifrog> the internet has been funky here
<minasota> python3-openssl etc...
<minasota> Got it all worked out. Not sure why it's slow tho
<minasota> I had a Tornado touch down in my neighborhood last night
<Omnifrog> maybe EPB is coughing up hairballs
<minasota> I'm back west from you, TUB
<minasota> NWS was here, I think they categorized it a ef1
<minasota> It literally went down the street behind where I live
<Omnifrog> yikes
<Omnifrog> we had a really close one several years ago
<Omnifrog> I still find debris in the woods when im out on the property
<minasota> 'the twister hit the ground at 9:05 p.m. and moved at 105 mph. It was 300 yards wide and travelled for eight miles before lifting off the ground"
<Omnifrog> I think it was just starting to turn into heavy rain here at that point
<wrst> minasota: :(
<Omnifrog>    Ha!
<Omnifrog> the day you realize you cant turn off wifi because your teenager is up too late in his room on the internet
<Omnifrog> Ch-ch-ch-ch-changes
<Omnifrog> (Turn and face the strange)
<minasota> Anyone heard from cyberanger? Got a message from him Tues night and haven't seen him on since
<wrst> minasota: having some server issues bit is OK
<wrst> But is OK*
<minasota> ok. thanks wrst
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-12-03
<minasota> pfsense... partial effing sense...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-12-04
<wrst> minasota: having issues?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-11-29
<Unit193> Happy (late) Thanksgiving to all!
<wrst> thanks Unit193!
